# Weekly Competition 2019-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U R2 U R2 U F R2 U'
*2. *R' F2 U' R U2 R' U2 F'
*3. *U2 R' F' R' U' R2 U R'
*4. *U2 R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' R2 U'
*5. *U2 R F' U' F' R F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U F' B2 R2 L U' L2 D2 F B2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R F2 D2 L D2
*2. *D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R F2 D B2 R' U F' U2 R'
*3. *B2 R U2 F2 R B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B U2 L' R B' D' U R F D'
*4. *D2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 U F' L' B R2 U2 L' U'
*5. *L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 F' U' L D' B2 F2 D' U' L F

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw Uw' U L' D' Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 B' Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 R' Fw' R' F2 U2 B U R B' U B D' U F L B' Fw2 D2 B2 Uw' Fw L D'
*2. *U' Rw R2 U F L' F2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw' F U2 Rw R2 B2 Fw' F' L2 D' B2 D' Uw' U B R' F' L' Rw' R' F U B' L B' D2 Rw B Fw U'
*3. *U2 B2 F' U2 F' D Rw B2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw' F2 R' Fw' L2 R B2 U R2 F D2 U Fw2 D F Rw' F Uw F' Rw' F2 Rw D2 B Fw Uw Fw' R D
*4. *Uw' L2 Rw R' U Rw B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 B' D' Uw F R F' L' U2 B' F2 Uw U' B L2 Rw Fw L' Rw F2 L' R' D2 Rw U B2 Fw' Uw' Rw' U Fw2
*5. *B' Fw2 F' L B2 L B' Rw' R' U Rw B' L2 Fw' R2 F' L' F U' L2 D' F2 Rw B Fw' F Rw Uw2 Rw' D2 L' B2 Rw' B Uw B2 F2 L' D R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 D' Rw' U' B Rw' D2 Fw2 Lw' D' Bw2 F Rw Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 F L2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw L' U2 R Bw' U' Fw D' Uw Lw' Rw2 Fw Lw' Fw' Dw Lw2 R' B2 R Bw Rw F' L2 Rw' Dw Uw Lw' Uw F Lw2 Uw U2 Fw' L2 Dw Bw L2 Bw
*2. *Lw' B' F2 Lw D' L2 Rw2 D2 F' L' Lw2 B F Uw' Bw Fw2 F' L R2 F' L2 R' Dw' U' B2 Bw' Lw Bw L R B' U2 Lw Bw2 F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 R2 D Uw2 Bw' R2 F' Dw2 F2 U' Fw2 D' Dw R' B2 Fw2 F2 D' Dw' F' D2 B Fw
*3. *Bw' Uw Fw' U' Lw' Dw2 Lw R2 Fw' Lw Bw Lw' D Bw2 F R Dw R B2 L' Lw2 Rw' Uw' U' Lw' Rw2 D R' B' R' D' Uw' Bw2 Fw L' U2 Lw2 B L Lw Rw Fw2 Uw' L' Fw2 F' Rw' U' Bw' L' Uw' F' D' Rw' D Uw' U' Fw Uw2 Rw'
*4. *D2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' F Lw' R' Bw2 L Bw' F L F Lw R' U Lw2 U2 L' Dw2 Uw' Bw U2 Fw' Lw' U Bw D2 F Lw' U2 B Uw2 B Dw' L U' L Uw Rw2 R' B Fw L2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 D Lw Rw2 U' B' Fw2 L Fw' Rw
*5. *Fw' L' B2 F2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw Rw R' U F D2 L Rw' Bw D U2 F2 Lw2 B L Lw R Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw' U2 Lw2 F Rw2 B' F' D2 Bw' Fw Lw' U L Uw Bw Rw U F2 R2 Fw D' Fw L' Rw' R2 D B' L' R' Bw2 Fw2 U' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' R' 2U 3R' 2D F' 2L' 2D2 R' 3F 2U F' L D F2 3R2 F' 2D' 2B' 2U 3R' 2U2 U' 3R2 B' F2 2L 3U' B2 2F' L2 D' L2 F2 2D' 2U2 2B 3F2 F' L' 3R' 3U 2U2 F 3U' 2L2 2R2 F2 2D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 U L 3R2 2R2 B 2B2 2F F U 2L2 3R2 2F2 2R' 2D2 2L2 U2 2F' 2L'
*2. *2D L U 2L B R' D2 2D2 3U2 3F2 2L 3R 2U 3F' U' B' 3F2 L 2U' R 2U' 3R' 2R2 R' 2D' 2R U' B2 2B 3R' 2U 2L' 3F2 F2 2U2 L 2L2 3U' B F2 2L 3R' 3U U2 3R2 2F2 F' R' 2B' 3F2 D' U2 2F' 3U 3R R U2 L 2D' 2F 2D2 U2 B2 U' L' 3F2 2F' 2L 2B2 2U
*3. *2R 2B2 2D F 2L D2 F2 D' 2U 3R' 2F2 3U U2 F' D R2 U2 L' D 3U' B 3U 3R 2B2 3R2 B' F' 2L2 R 2B2 2F' 3U F' R' 3F' 2F2 3R 2B 2F 2D B2 2R2 2B2 F2 3R2 3F' 2D' F' R2 3F 2U' 2R F2 2L 2B2 2F L2 3R 2B' 3F D2 2U 2R D' R' 2F2 D U' 3R2 R2
*4. *B2 2L 2U2 L' 3R2 R2 2F 2R B' U' 3R' 3U2 L' 2R' 3U2 2F2 F2 L' 2U 2L 3R 3F' 2F2 L2 R' 2D 2L2 3F 2F F 2D 3U' U2 2L' 2D' 3F F U2 3F 2L' R2 2F F2 R U2 2F2 2L D B 3F L' 2F' 3U2 U 2B' F2 2L' 2U' 2B 2D' 2U L' B' R' 3F 2L 2U' 3R' 2U 2B2
*5. *B' 2F2 U B' 3U' B' 2B2 3F 2D' U2 B 2R2 2D B 2D2 3U U' B2 2B2 2D' 2U B2 2B D' 2D2 2R' B R 2D' 2R' B' L' 2D 2U2 U2 2F2 3R 2R' 2U L B L' D' L' 2L' R' 3F2 2R2 2D 2U2 F2 2L2 2D 2R F L U2 R 3F' 2L B' 2U2 3R' 2D' R B' 2B F' 2L' 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' D 2F2 U2 3B D2 3D2 3F 2U 2F L2 2L' 3R 2R U2 3B' D' 2B U' 3F' 2D2 B' 3F2 2U U2 B2 2B 2D 3U2 F' D 2L' 3R 3D 2B2 3L 2R2 D 2D2 3D' 2U' 2L 3L2 B' 2F' D2 3D 2B2 L 3R' 2R R 3U2 2F' 3D' 3U2 3L B' F 3U L2 R' U' 3L 2R2 B' D' F' L2 3R' D 2U 2B' 2U 2L' 3R R' 3F 2L' 3B D2 3D 2B D U2 3F' 3D2 L 2L2 2F F L 2L2 3L 2R2 D 2F L 3L2 2D
*2. *2B 3L2 D2 3U2 2U2 2F 2L' 2B2 R2 B 3B2 F' 3L' 2U2 2B2 3B2 2F2 R' 2U B' U2 2F' 2U' U2 B' 3F' U L 3U2 3L 2F2 F D' 3U' U' 3F2 2F' U2 B' F 3D' U' R2 3B' F' 2D' 2B2 F 2L2 3U 3R' 2B2 3F 2F2 2R' 2D' U' 3F U2 2L' 2U L2 3R2 R 3D2 B 2B2 3B 3F2 R' 2D' B 3D2 3R2 U2 B 2U' 2R R D 2D2 B F2 3L2 3R D2 3D 2U' R' D2 L2 3R' B 2D' 3D2 3F' F D2 2F 2U'
*3. *B 3R R D2 2U' B' 2L U 2L2 3D2 3L2 3B 2L R D2 3U2 B' 3B' 2U U' 2B' L2 3R' 3B U L2 2D2 3D' 2U 2B' 2F 2U F2 2D2 R2 2U2 3F D 3B2 2L' 3L 2U' B' D F2 3R2 3F' 2D' 3L2 2R' D2 2D2 2U2 B 3F' 2U2 2L' 2R2 3D2 3L' U 3F2 3L' 3R' 3F2 2L2 3L' F 3L' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U L2 2L' 3R2 D2 2F2 2R2 2B' 2F' D' U' F2 2U R 3U' R2 3U 2L 3R' 3D F' 3U 2R F2 2L U 2L2 2F2
*4. *3B F U R' F' 2D' B 2R2 R' D' 2F' F' 3L2 2R2 R2 3U2 F' 2U L2 2U' L2 3R 2R2 2B2 3B2 F 3L' 3R' 3F2 2F 2D2 2U' 3F U2 F' 3R2 2R 3D2 U2 L2 R' 3B2 3U 2U 3L' 2R2 R2 3U' 3L 3U2 F 3L 3F' 2F2 3D' 2L 2F2 2L' 3L2 3F L2 2L2 3L' 2F2 3U 2U B' 2B' 3B2 R D L 3U2 3L F2 2D' B' 3D2 R 3B R' 3B2 3L F2 2R2 B' 3D' 3B 3F' 3D' 3U2 2R2 U 3B' 3D2 3B' 2L' 2U 2L' 3L'
*5. *3U2 2L2 3L' 3R 2R2 U2 F 3U F' 2R2 U2 3B' F 2D2 U2 L' 3L' F 3R' 3U2 2F' U 3F' 3U 3L2 3U2 R2 3B2 2D' B 3F' 2L' F' D U' 2F 2R2 2U 3B' F 2D 3U' 3R2 3F2 3R' B L' D 3B' 3L' 3R' 2U 2L 3R2 2D2 U B2 2F' 3U' U' 3L2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B2 3F 2F F 2L 2U2 3F' 2F 2U2 3L2 R2 B' 3B2 3F' 3L' 2F' U' 2R R' 3U' 3L' 3R2 B F' 2R D2 2D2 F 2D 3B' 2D2 2B 3B' 2F U' 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F2 U R' F2 U' R
*2. *R' F' R F2 R U2 R' U2 F'
*3. *R' F' R' U' R F' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 B' R2 L' D' U2 F' B U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 Rw Uw'
*2. *B U' L R' F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 B' F' R' U' L2 D R' L2 B F Rw Uw2
*3. *U' L2 F2 U2 D L2 D R2 B U' D R' D2 R2 L2 U' B' D' R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Uw L' Rw2 Uw U Rw D' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Uw L2 R2 F' U L' Fw2 Rw2 U' L' Rw R B' Fw R' D' Fw F R B' Fw U Rw' D' Uw2 R2 Uw2 B
*2. *Rw F2 R2 Fw' Uw' R Uw F Rw F' L' F' R' U' B Uw L2 Fw F' L Uw B Fw' F2 L' U' F2 U' L2 Uw L' Rw B2 U2 L F U2 B Fw F2
*3. *L2 Rw' Fw' L' R2 Fw' U L2 Uw Rw D U B' F' D Fw U2 Rw2 D' B' D F D L' B2 Uw L Fw R' Uw F2 Rw Fw' F' Uw L2 F2 D B2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' Lw2 R' U Rw2 R' B2 Bw L2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw B Fw' Dw2 Fw2 L2 Rw R2 B' L Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 F2 L Uw2 R' Dw Uw L' Bw' R' D' F L' B2 Dw' B' Uw U' R Bw2 F2 Rw' U' B2 Uw R2 F2 D' Uw2 U2 R2 D2 F2 Dw'
*2. *R' U2 Bw' R' Dw U' Lw D' Fw' Rw' U R Uw' B2 Bw F' L' Rw2 B Bw2 F' Uw2 U Bw' D' Dw2 Lw' Fw' D' Rw' R' Bw2 Lw' Fw D2 U Lw Rw U Lw Dw' Bw Lw' Fw D2 F L2 Rw2 D L2 Rw U' F' D' B' Bw2 Fw2 L Lw Rw
*3. *Dw U' B' F Lw B' Uw R' Uw Fw' D Dw2 Fw' F2 Lw' B' L2 Rw D2 B' D Bw Lw' Bw' Lw2 D Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Rw U2 R' B' Dw B' F2 Lw U B2 R Fw D' Rw Dw' Rw' R Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw B2 Fw' R Bw2 Fw2 D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D B2 D 3R' F2 L2 2U' 3F U 2B 2F2 D' 2D U' 2L' 2R2 2D' U' 2R' D2 3U B 2L' 3R' R 3U2 2L2 3R' R 3F 2F' 2R2 3F' 2D L 2U2 L 3U U' 2L' 2R R2 3U' L F 2U U' 2B' 2L 3F2 L2 3R2 B2 2B 3F' 2L' D' F' 2D2 3U 3R2 D' L2 2L2 2R2 3U2 3R2 U R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2F' L' 2R2 2U 3R' 2U2 F' R' B2 2R2 3F' L 2F2 F 3L F 3D' 2B' 3D2 3B2 D2 3L 3U' L' 3L 3R2 F' 2L 3D 3U L 2L' D 2D U2 3R2 2B' 2L' U' B 3B' R' 3B' F R 2D2 U' 3R 2U 2R' 3D2 B2 2U U2 2F L' 3L2 R 2B' 3F2 2F F 3D F 2U' 2F2 2L2 2D2 L2 R 2B2 R' 3U 3B 3L 2D' U' 3F2 2F' 2U R 3D 2U' U2 L' 2R' B F' 2U B 3F 3U 2R 2D 3D2 3B2 3F F 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 B L B2 U L2 R F R B' D' U' B' R F' U D B2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *R' B U2 F2 D B R L' F D' R2 D' F2 B' U2 D2 L' R D Rw Uw
*3. *F L' U2 L2 U L' F' B2 U' F2 D2 R' L2 F' L' D' R2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *F2 D' F' B' L U' D' B2 F R U D' R' U F' B L2 B' U2 L Fw' Uw2
*5. *B2 D B R2 L2 U' L2 R2 F' D' R D U L' D F2 R' L' D B F Rw' Uw
*6. *U2 B D2 L' B R2 B U' D L2 B D' U' B L2 U' B2 U' B F2 Rw2 Uw'
*7. *F' B' U2 F L R' D2 F2 R' U' D' R' F2 D2 R2 L' D2 F' B D Fw' Uw'
*8. *B' U' F' D R B L' F2 U' L' R' F' L R2 F' U' R' D2 F B2 Rw Uw
*9. *R U2 D F' R' B R' F R' U' R' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B U2 L' D2 Rw' Uw'
*10. *L' R U' L B' U2 R2 U R F L2 D2 U2 R' L2 F L' D2 B F Rw'
*11. *F B' L B' R2 F R F B2 U' L R F' D2 L' F' R F B' R D' Fw Uw
*12. *U' B' F' U2 B' D2 R U D2 F D' L' R D2 F B2 U' B' U2 D' F' Rw Uw
*13. *U B2 L F2 R2 F2 L2 D U' F' L' B' U' L2 R2 D2 F' R D L' B2 Rw2
*14. *B2 D' L' R D' B' R2 U2 R F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' F' D2 B' U Rw2
*15. *F' L2 B L2 R' F D F' U B D U' L2 D2 R U' F U D' L U' Rw2 Uw'
*16. *D2 F B U' L' U2 R2 L' U D2 L' B2 L' B' F2 L' F L2 F Rw'
*17. *F' U' F' D L2 B' U' L2 R' D U R U D' B2 D F' D2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *R' F' U' F2 R B' U B2 L' F' D2 B' R2 F2 U' D' B2 U' B' U' Fw Uw2
*19. *U2 B R' F2 D' U L2 F U F' U B F2 U2 L' B L2 R2 B' Rw' Uw
*20. *F' D2 R L2 U R' L2 F2 D' U2 B D L B2 F2 D' R F U2 B' Rw Uw2
*21. *B' R2 D2 B2 D L U2 R D2 U R D' L' D2 U2 B' L' B2 D Rw2 Uw
*22. *B2 D U' L' R2 U D2 F' R2 D' L R' B D' U' R B' F' R' B' R' Fw' Uw
*23. *D2 U2 F' R' L' B' U' R2 L' F' L B2 R2 D2 U B L' D U' F L' Fw Uw'
*24. *F U' R2 D' R2 L2 U2 B' L F U B U L' U F' B' U D R2 Fw' Uw'
*25. *B L' D U2 F' L2 R U' B2 D U F B2 U L2 U' D2 B2 D' U Fw' Uw'
*26. *L' F2 U L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U D R' D' R F2 U' B L' U' Rw Uw
*27. *U L' B L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U' B F2 D Fw Uw
*28. *U D2 L2 B' L R2 D U2 R D2 F' D2 B D' U2 L F2 U F' B Rw'
*29. *B' R' B' U2 L F2 U2 R' B2 D' L' B F L2 U' R' F2 U R2 D B' Rw Uw
*30. *B D U2 B F U' F L' B' U L B L2 B R B2 D' R' F L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*31. *U R U D2 R' D2 F' B D' B D U' R2 U F L' R2 F B' Rw' Uw
*32. *F U' L' B2 R F2 D2 L R F' U B U R F L2 D2 R' U' Rw Uw
*33. *L2 D U' L' B2 U R F2 B' L' B2 D2 B R' U R' L U' F' Rw Uw
*34. *B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 U R' L F' R D R2 F2 U' B' L2 F' R L2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *L2 R F2 L F2 L' D' F L' F' R' F2 L' F' R F2 U' R' L' D Rw' Uw2
*36. *L D2 U2 L D' U' L' U' L' U2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 D' R L' D2 B2 Rw'
*37. *R D2 R2 F' L B2 L' F' B2 D' U' B' U B2 D2 R2 U' R' D U' L Fw Uw'
*38. *R2 U D R' D2 F' D' F2 B' U2 L' U2 D B' U D2 F2 U' F' L Fw Uw2
*39. *D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 F2 R' D' L F' U' F2 R F' B' D2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*40. *F' R' B2 F' D2 F D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 D F' D2 B' R2 L2 F' D Fw' Uw2
*41. *F' B2 U2 D2 R' B' L B' D L2 R2 D' R' D2 U' L2 F U' R2 Fw Uw2
*42. *B' R' L2 D' R D' B2 U' B' R2 F L B' U2 F B D2 U R2 Fw Uw'
*43. *D L R2 D' R2 L D L D2 B F' D' U' F' U2 R' D' B' L R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*44. *U2 B2 R L' F U2 R D' R B' D R2 U L' D B2 U2 B' D' Rw' Uw2
*45. *B R U2 L' D B' D' L B' L2 D' R' L' B' U L2 F2 B D U2 Fw' Uw
*46. *F' L F' R2 U' L D R2 D' R2 F' R2 D2 F R' D B' R' L Fw' Uw
*47. *L2 F U2 F' R D' U' B2 D' U' F' U B2 R' D' U' F R' B' D Rw Uw2
*48. *F2 U2 F2 U' F R2 B F' U B' F' U F2 U' B U L2 F' L2 Uw
*49. *U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U D' F' R U L2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B F' L2 Fw Uw
*50. *B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B L2 B F L' U2 L' D L' D' B L' R Fw Uw
*51. *L B2 F2 U2 L' B F D L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 B2 R' U D' R2 U2 Fw' Uw
*52. *F' R2 L2 D2 L D B D2 F R2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 F L' B2 F R2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *D2 U' F R' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 L B F2 R D2 U L2 U B' Rw Uw2
*54. *R L2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' U R2 U' B2 F2 D' U F' L' U Rw Uw'
*55. *D' R2 D' B' U' L2 D L2 B' L' U' F2 B2 D2 B2 R F' R' D2 U2 Fw'
*56. *D' B2 D B L' F' B2 R2 U B L2 R U2 R2 B L2 D' U R Fw Uw2
*57. *B' L D' U B2 F2 D2 F D' R' D2 F B2 L D2 L2 U F B' D' Rw2 Uw2
*58. *L F D' U2 B' U' L2 D2 U F' U' R' L' F B R D R L D' Fw' Uw
*59. *U R L' B U B D2 L' F R L' U L D L' U B R B Rw' Uw'
*60. *D' F U L' R D L B L D2 R' B R2 L2 F D2 B' R F D2 B' Rw Uw2
*61. *D2 R2 B' L F' L F' L U' R L U R B L' F L' U2 R U' Fw' Uw2
*62. *L2 F L2 B2 L' F U R L2 D2 L' D2 B U' B L2 R U L D' Rw Uw
*63. *D2 B R U2 D L2 F' B2 D' F' R B2 R B2 U' B' U2 R B U' Fw Uw
*64. *B R U' R U' F2 L U L U D2 L U2 D B D2 F D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*65. *B U B2 L' B R F' U' F B' L' F2 L' F' R' F B2 D L2 Fw' Uw'
*66. *L' D' L U R2 B2 D' R' L D2 U2 L2 D' L U2 D F' R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*67. *D' L' F2 R' D U' F2 L R' F2 U F2 L2 F2 L R' F B D2 Fw' Uw
*68. *D2 B2 F' L U' B F2 R' D F' L' U' F2 R D L F2 R L2 D2 B Rw2 Uw2
*69. *F' U L2 F' B' R L' D2 U2 F' L2 U' L F L' D' L2 D2 L B Rw' Uw
*70. *F' U2 D' L' D2 B U B' F' R U2 D' L' B' L' R2 U' B R' U Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U L' D' R B' R' B D' L2 D2 F'
*2. *U2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F U2 L2 U B L2 R' D' U' L
*3. *B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 U L B U F U2 L' B U' B U2
*4. *D B' R2 F U' F2 R' D B' R' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B U2 B' L2 F' L2
*5. *R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D F U2 F L R F' U' R' U' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F' R F D B2 R' D U2 F U2
*2. *F' U2 B' D L D' B' R' U L2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B
*3. *U' B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' L B D2 R2 U2 L U' F2 R
*4. *L2 F2 B R F2 U' R L F D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 U2
*5. *F U F B D2 L' F2 B U F' B2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 L B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U R2 L2 B L' F2 R2 F U F2 U2 F2 B2 L' U2 R2 L' B2 L'
*2. *F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 R U L2 U2 R' U R' B U2
*3. *B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 D B' L' D2 F D2 F2 U' B'
*4. *D2 L U2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B R F D' U' B2
*5. *U B2 D' F U2 L' F' B2 D F B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 L B2 U2 R' B U2 R F' D' F2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' L' U' L' R2 B R' F' R B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B' R D2 F2 D B L' B U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U' F R2 U' R2 U
*3. *F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 L' B U R' B2 L' D' U' B2 L
*4. *D L2 R' D2 U B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 B R F L' R' U2 Rw D Uw U L2 R U2 R Uw L R2 B' Uw' L2 D' B' F2 L2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U R2 U' R2 U F2 R'
*3. *B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 R B2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R F' D' L2 B' R' B2
*4. *D' U2 Fw' Rw Fw F2 Rw' D U2 B F2 R' Fw2 D2 B2 U B' F Rw R' Uw2 B2 Fw2 D U2 B' U Rw' D' Rw R' D2 L2 B Fw Rw2 B2 D' Rw' U'
*5. *D Uw2 R' D' B' Uw' Lw' R' Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw F Lw Bw L2 Rw' Fw D' B' Bw Fw2 D2 U Fw' Rw2 D' L Rw' D2 Uw L' Bw' Uw B2 Fw' F2 Lw' D Dw U' Fw2 Lw2 R2 B2 D B' D' R B Fw' U R Uw Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' Fw' F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U F' U F R2 U' R' F U'
*3. *U2 L' F D B2 D2 R U F' L U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' U2
*4. *D2 F2 U F' Uw B' D2 U Fw' F Uw U' L2 Uw U F' D U F' R D U2 Fw' R2 D L2 F' U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw' D Uw2 Fw' D' F2
*5. *F' L R' B F' Lw B' Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw2 D Dw Uw U2 Lw Bw2 Fw F2 Rw B Fw2 Dw F2 Rw2 D Uw' U Bw U' Fw2 Rw R Dw B2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F D F' Lw' R' D' Dw Uw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' L Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw Bw' Lw2 U F' Rw
*6. *3R' 3F2 L' U 3R' B 2B 3F2 L D2 3U' U' 2F D' 2U' R B 2B2 2D' 3F 2L2 D 3U U2 F' 3U' L 3F 2F2 D' U L2 2L2 3R 3F2 R2 2D2 2B 3R U2 B2 2L2 B 3F2 2R R D R' 3U 2U' 3R' 2F' 2L2 D' B 2L' 2R' 3U2 U2 B' 3R2 3U 2B' F L2 2R' D' 3R2 U' 2B2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U F' U F' R U2 F' R' U'
*3. *B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B U2 L' F D2 L B' L R
*4. *L B' Rw2 R F' D Fw F Rw Uw L2 F2 D' R U Fw2 Rw R B D' Uw' L2 Rw2 R D2 F' Uw U' Rw2 B R U2 R B Fw2 F2 R Uw' L' R'
*5. *Rw' R Uw' Fw' F2 U2 L' U2 Rw' Uw2 U' F U2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 Uw B' Uw2 B L Lw2 R D Rw2 D2 F2 D Uw Rw R' Uw' Rw Bw Uw U Lw' B' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U Fw L2 Lw' Rw' D2 Fw2 Lw Rw Uw2 B2 Fw2 L' Bw' F2 L'
*6. *2R' 3F2 L' 2L' R 3F2 2U B F' R' B' 2U2 2F U 2B 2D U' 2L2 B2 3U L' 3R2 2R2 R D' 2R 3U' L' D' F D2 B2 2U 2F2 D' L R U' 2R' 2F 2U2 2L D 2B 2D' 2U2 R 3F2 2U 2L' B 2D2 B 3F D 2R' 2B' F2 2R 2B2 3U2 U2 2F 2R2 2D' U' R U L2 D2
*7. *R 2D' 3B2 L 2L' 2F' 2L2 2D2 2U 2R' 3B' 3L R' D 3R U 2F 2D' 3R 3D' 3B2 L' 3L' D 3F L 3L2 3R' B 2B' 2U' R D' 2U2 B2 3R2 B 3U2 2F F 3L' 3U 2U2 R 2F U2 F 3U B 3B2 3F' 3L2 3R' 3F 2F R2 3B2 F 3U2 3F' 2D 2U B2 2B L' 3U' 3F 3L2 3D2 2R2 3B D' 3U 3R 2R' 2B' 3B2 F 2L 2B2 3F 3U2 F D' 3U' 2U 3R D2 3U2 3L' 3R2 R2 3D' U2 2R 3D 3U B 3B2 U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR5- DL0+ UL0+ U2+ R2+ D2- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R5+ D5+ L6+ ALL3+ UR 
*2. *UR3+ DR2+ DL4+ UL5- U1- R2+ D1- L6+ ALL4- y2 U3- R3- D5- L3+ ALL4- DR 
*3. *UR2- DR1+ DL3- UL2- U3+ R1+ D1- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R1+ D1- L5+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR5- DR5- DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R1- D1- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R3+ D3+ L6+ ALL1+ DR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR6+ DL0+ UL4+ U5- R2+ D3- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4- D5+ L6+ ALL4- UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U B' R L R' L R l' r u'
*2. *L R' U' R' L' U B' r'
*3. *R U' R' L B' L R U l' r' u
*4. *B U L U' R U' B L' b u
*5. *L R' L' R' U B L' R' l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 2)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -4) /
*3. *(3, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (6, -2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U R' B' R L' R' U' R L' U'
*2. *U L U L B' L' B' L R' U' R'
*3. *R L R' B' R L U' B U B' L'
*4. *R L U B U' B' U R U R L'
*5. *U L B' L R' B' L R' U' R' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' U F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2
*3. *U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L R2 B' F2 L' D2
*4. *Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 L' B' F2 Uw' B' Rw Uw Rw Fw' F2 L' F D' U' L Fw2 F' L B D2 L2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' Fw' D2 F' Uw Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 F' D U
*5. *Dw' U' R2 Bw U' B' D' Dw' Uw2 U L Bw Uw B L2 Lw2 R Bw2 Rw' U Bw2 F' D' B L' Rw Uw U' L Uw2 U Bw' Rw Bw' Fw D' Uw' L F2 Uw' U2 Bw F Rw2 B' F' U F Uw Rw D Uw Bw' F' Uw L Lw Rw D' F
*OH. *B U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 B F' U' B' D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 D R'
*Clock. *UR2+ DR3- DL3- UL1- U3+ R1- D2+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2- R3- D2+ L0+ ALL3- DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R' L U L' U' L B l r' u
*Square-1. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (0, 5) /
*Skewb. *R U B L R B' L' B' U' B' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L l' L B b f l f' l' B F R' F L B F R
*2. *B' L' b' l' f' F l f l' B L B R F L' R' F' R
*3. *B R l f' r R f' r b' f F R' F R' B' F
*4. *R' f l' L B r b' l' f' L F L' F L' B
*5. *R l' L F b' l f r' f' L F' R' F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw' R' B Rw U Lw Bw L Rw U Lw' Bw' Lw Uw Lw Rw' Uw Rw' u' l' b'
*2. *L' Uw R Lw U Bw' L' R B Rw U' Uw' Bw Lw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw' Lw u' b'
*3. *Lw Uw L B' Uw L' R' Uw' L Bw' U Uw Lw Bw Rw' Uw' Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Bw' u r
*4. *Uw B' Lw' Uw' U L' Bw Rw' U' Bw Uw' Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Lw' l' b'
*5. *R Uw' Bw U' B Uw' Bw Lw' U' L' R' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Lw Rw Uw u' r' b'


----------



## Teh Keng Foo (Aug 6, 2019)

The scrambles are repeated from last week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2019)

Teh Keng Foo said:


> The scrambles are repeated from last week


Thank you so much for letting me know. I'm traveling and not being as careful as I should be, I guess. The scrambles on the competition website are fine, but the ones posted above were indeed the ones from last week. I have corrected them now.

If you have competed using the scrambles posted here before 10 AM Eastern Time (US), you might want to re-compete using the new scrambles above. Again, if you were using the competition website, the scrambles have always been correct there, so no problem in that case.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 6, 2019)

So, I'm trying to log into the Competition website, but it won't seem to let me log in. I'm using the same username+password as this main forum, but it just says "Failed to log in!" in the upper left corner. I tried getting a password reset on the forum, but that didn't work. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> So, I'm trying to log into the Competition website, but it won't seem to let me log in. I'm using the same username+password as this main forum, but it just says "Failed to log in!" in the upper left corner. I tried getting a password reset on the forum, but that didn't work. Is there anything I can do?


I will help you through PM.


----------



## okayama (Aug 7, 2019)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded: *33:27.49 [19:4x.yz], DNF [45:54.05 (28:4x.yz)], DNS


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2019)

Results for week 32: Congratulations (again) to arquillian, OriginalUsername, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(188)
1.  1.79 Legomanz
2.  1.84 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  1.94 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.96 lego99999
5.  2.00 Alexis1011
6.  2.13 lego9999
7.  2.20 arquillian
8.  2.37 Sean Hartman
9.  2.39 dat1asiandude
10.  2.42 OriginalUsername
11.  2.48 ExultantCarn
12.  2.70 Kylegadj
13.  2.72 camcuber
13.  2.72 [email protected]
15.  2.74 Imran Rahman
16.  2.83 MLGCubez
17.  2.88 Angry_Mob
18.  2.90 Magdamini
19.  2.93 PokeCubes
19.  2.93 cuberkid10
21.  2.95 MikaSmulders
22.  2.97 DhruvA
23.  3.10 Kerry_Creech
23.  3.10 2017LAMB06
25.  3.11 lejitcuber
26.  3.15 thecubingwizard
27.  3.18 Zeke Mackay
28.  3.20 HawaiiLife745
29.  3.23 [email protected]
30.  3.25 TipsterTrickster
30.  3.25 BradyCubes08
32.  3.34 skewber10
33.  3.40 Cubeology
34.  3.42 MrKuba600
34.  3.42 Luke Garrett
34.  3.42 jaysammey777
37.  3.43 aaron paskow
38.  3.56 jancsi02
38.  3.56 TheOcarinaCuber
40.  3.57 Jonah Jarvis
41.  3.61 Cuz Red
42.  3.62 xXflesstosub10Xx
42.  3.62 Coinman_
44.  3.63 tc kruber
45.  3.64 NoProblemCubing
45.  3.64 tJardigradHe
47.  3.65 Competition Cuber
48.  3.66 Shadowjockey
48.  3.66 Sub1Hour
50.  3.74 u Cube
50.  3.74 Xtreme Cuber
52.  3.77 Nikhil Soares
52.  3.77 BradenTheMagician
54.  3.78 Rory Dasher
55.  3.79 OwenB
56.  3.83 Wilhelm
57.  3.84 nikodem.rudy
58.  3.85 wuque man
58.  3.85 YouCubing
60.  3.92 G2013
61.  3.93 niclas.mach
62.  3.94 Dream Cubing
63.  3.97 RileyN23
64.  3.98 Turbo TPS
65.  4.00 DGCubes
65.  4.00 DiscolouredWenis
67.  4.06 JakubDrobny
68.  4.07 Zagros
68.  4.07 SashaSvetov
70.  4.11 weatherman223
71.  4.15 abhijat
72.  4.17 Liam Wadek
73.  4.19 SU cuber
74.  4.22 Trig0n
74.  4.22 Cuber2113
76.  4.25 Casper A.
77.  4.26 Ontricus
78.  4.27 dhafin
79.  4.29 JoXCuber
79.  4.29 2016LAIL01
81.  4.30 ichcubegern
81.  4.30 tavery343
83.  4.34 Neb
84.  4.38 Cheng
85.  4.40 NewoMinx
86.  4.44 Rollercoasterben
87.  4.49 João Vinicius
88.  4.50 SpiFunTastic
89.  4.51 Julio974
90.  4.55 riz3ndrr
90.  4.55 colegemuth
92.  4.56 fun at the joy
92.  4.56 Dylan Swarts
94.  4.58 Fred Lang
95.  4.61 thembldlord
95.  4.61 abunickabhi
97.  4.64 NathanaelCubes
98.  4.67 MCuber
99.  4.70 Astral Cubing
99.  4.70 JMHCubed
99.  4.70 ARandomCuber
102.  4.72 d2polld
103.  4.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
104.  4.77 sixCheese
105.  4.78 VJW
106.  4.82 Michael DeLaRosa
107.  4.84 Natanael
108.  4.85 Keenan Johnson
109.  4.87 KingCanyon
110.  4.91 Isaac Latta
111.  4.93 Brayden Adams
112.  4.94 Logan
112.  4.94 Kestin02
114.  5.01 Parke187
115.  5.02 Cooki348
116.  5.04 Antto Pitkänen
116.  5.04 begiuli65
118.  5.05 EdubCubes
119.  5.07 qaz
120.  5.09 Underwatercuber
120.  5.09 Alpha cuber
122.  5.10 Ianwubby
123.  5.11 F0ggyB0y
124.  5.14 BleachedTurtle
125.  5.15 InlandEmpireCuber
126.  5.17 MattP98
127.  5.23 KingCobble29
128.  5.25 Billybong378
129.  5.33 DesertWolf
130.  5.36 Koen van Aller
131.  5.42 Laura
132.  5.44 Axepick06
133.  5.49 filipemtx
134.  5.62 skewby_cuber
134.  5.62 Wabbly
136.  5.72 zhata
136.  5.72 topppits
138.  5.76 HendrikW
139.  5.77 BiscutDNF
140.  5.80 thatkid
140.  5.80 teboecubes
142.  5.81 VIBE_ZT
142.  5.81 DonovanTheCool
144.  5.82 swankfukinc
145.  5.85 Glomnipotent
146.  5.87 curiousity2575
147.  5.90 Infraredlizards
148.  5.92 whatshisbucket
149.  5.95 Poketube6681
150.  5.96 CubingCrazy
151.  5.99 UnknownCuber
152.  6.04 Axel Lönnstedt
152.  6.04 theos
154.  6.35 Qman710
155.  6.46 TrueONCE
156.  6.52 [email protected]
157.  6.58 Bogdan
158.  6.73 pizzacrust
159.  6.81 taco_schell
160.  6.86 Teh Keng Foo
161.  6.88 sascholeks
162.  7.01 markdlei
163.  7.05 Bubbagrub
163.  7.05 UnknownCanvas
165.  7.18 John Benwell
166.  7.33 CaptainCuber
167.  7.36 Lewis
168.  7.49 OriEy
169.  7.54 Mike Hughey
170.  7.56 Caleb Napier
171.  7.61 revaldoah
171.  7.61 Jonasrox09
173.  7.70 blitey
174.  7.97 Petri Krzywacki
175.  8.43 PingPongCuber
176.  9.00 Cubinwitdapizza
177.  9.22 dnguyen2204
178.  9.34 mIcHaeL nguYeN
179.  9.55 keebruce
180.  9.61 wearephamily1719
181.  10.59 Joust
182.  11.26 pyrasphynx
183.  11.68 HighQualityCollection
184.  12.26 capcubeing
185.  13.51 Jacck
186.  15.11 Doofnoofer
187.  15.61 MatsBergsten
188.  21.04 Vim


*3x3x3*(209)
1.  7.20 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.32 Luke Garrett
3.  7.74 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  8.77 Helmer Ewert
5.  8.78 Nikhil Soares
6.  8.85 thecubingwizard
7.  8.87 Sean Hartman
8.  8.92 jancsi02
9.  8.93 OriginalUsername
10.  8.95 lego9999
11.  8.96 RileyN23
12.  9.04 AidanNoogie
12.  9.04 cuberkid10
14.  9.12 NewoMinx
15.  9.31 Jonah Jarvis
16.  9.35 tJardigradHe
17.  9.36 Magdamini
18.  9.40 ichcubegern
18.  9.40 speedcuber71
20.  9.44 Dream Cubing
21.  9.50 [email protected]
21.  9.50 ExultantCarn
23.  9.57 HawaiiLife745
24.  9.81 aaron paskow
25.  9.85 asacuber
26.  9.86 Zach Clark
27.  9.90 Laura
28.  9.91 wuque man
29.  9.94 Zeke Mackay
30.  10.06 xXflesstosub10Xx
31.  10.07 jaysammey777
32.  10.08 MrKuba600
33.  10.23 F0ggyB0y
34.  10.24 BradyCubes08
34.  10.24 zhata
36.  10.25 JoXCuber
37.  10.30 Shadowjockey
38.  10.33 Legomanz
39.  10.42 Coinman_
40.  10.46 2016LAIL01
41.  10.51 2017LAMB06
42.  10.52 BradenTheMagician
43.  10.56 [email protected]
44.  10.67 DhruvA
45.  10.68 thembldlord
46.  10.69 G2013
47.  10.70 arquillian
48.  10.71 Cheng
49.  10.73 Kylegadj
49.  10.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  10.75 Teh Keng Foo
52.  10.84 tc kruber
52.  10.84 Marcus Siu
54.  10.87 DiscolouredWenis
55.  11.03 DGCubes
56.  11.14 riz3ndrr
56.  11.14 MCuber
58.  11.15 Competition Cuber
59.  11.19 Cuberstache
60.  11.21 qaz
61.  11.30 Logan
62.  11.40 nikodem.rudy
63.  11.43 Ontricus
63.  11.43 Isaac Latta
65.  11.46 Cooki348
66.  11.55 Kerry_Creech
67.  11.57 YouCubing
68.  11.61 lccho
69.  11.85 BiscutDNF
70.  11.97 Keenan Johnson
71.  11.98 weatherman223
72.  12.00 Wilhelm
73.  12.01 Cubeology
74.  12.06 Michael DeLaRosa
75.  12.07 OwenB
76.  12.12 Abhi
77.  12.31 ARandomCuber
78.  12.32 obelisk477
78.  12.32 Kestin02
80.  12.35 Cuz Red
81.  12.40 SashaSvetov
82.  12.46 MartinN13
82.  12.46 Rory Dasher
84.  12.47 Fred Lang
85.  12.51 Casper A.
86.  12.55 Neb
87.  12.58 Glomnipotent
88.  12.60 niclas.mach
88.  12.60 NathanaelCubes
90.  12.62 Utkarsh Ashar
91.  12.80 HendrikW
92.  12.85 Keroma12
93.  12.92 MattP98
94.  12.95 abunickabhi
95.  13.02 begiuli65
96.  13.08 Axel Lönnstedt
97.  13.22 Astral Cubing
98.  13.30 Liam Wadek
98.  13.30 LambdaPi
100.  13.36 d2polld
101.  13.38 KingCobble29
101.  13.38 xyzzy
103.  13.40 Turbo TPS
104.  13.42 fun at the joy
105.  13.43 NoProblemCubing
106.  13.53 teboecubes
107.  13.58 TheOcarinaCuber
108.  13.61 Dylan Swarts
109.  13.65 Cuber2113
110.  13.76 VJW
111.  13.81 JMHCubed
112.  13.82 Underwatercuber
113.  14.02 João Vinicius
114.  14.06 Natanael
115.  14.12 abhijat
116.  14.24 KingCanyon
117.  14.31 skewber10
118.  14.43 sascholeks
119.  14.47 SpiFunTastic
120.  14.49 SU cuber
121.  14.52 Rollercoasterben
122.  14.78 Julio974
123.  14.99 skewby_cuber
124.  15.08 Ghost Cuber
125.  15.10 Koen van Aller
126.  15.12 Xtreme Cuber
127.  15.14 Angry_Mob
128.  15.19 read
129.  15.27 Ianwubby
129.  15.27 whatshisbucket
131.  15.29 swankfukinc
132.  15.31 elimescube
133.  15.37 Aoden Teo
134.  15.51 Parke187
135.  15.64 dhafin
136.  15.69 Moreno van Rooijen
137.  15.71 Zagros
138.  15.83 DonovanTheCool
139.  15.86 Sub1Hour
140.  15.96 InlandEmpireCuber
141.  16.10 BleachedTurtle
142.  16.13 blitey
143.  16.39 Cubing5life
144.  16.43 TrueONCE
144.  16.43 Bogdan
146.  16.44 revaldoah
147.  16.46 brad711
148.  16.54 thatkid
149.  16.56 tavery343
150.  16.64 filipemtx
151.  16.73 bilbo07
152.  16.76 Qman710
153.  16.84 Alpha cuber
154.  16.86 Infraredlizards
155.  17.38 Alexis1011
156.  17.45 Axepick06
157.  17.58 xbrandationx
158.  17.84 CaptainCuber
159.  17.90 [email protected]
160.  17.91 DesertWolf
161.  18.02 colegemuth
162.  18.22 ican97
163.  18.29 pizzacrust
164.  18.30 sixCheese
165.  18.33 Lvl9001Wizard
166.  18.61 Wabbly
167.  19.00 OriEy
168.  19.06 John Benwell
169.  19.22 Brayden Adams
170.  19.25 UnknownCanvas
171.  19.28 Petri Krzywacki
172.  19.42 Cubinwitdapizza
173.  19.43 Poketube6681
174.  19.74 Mike Hughey
175.  19.76 VIBE_ZT
176.  19.82 UnknownCuber
177.  19.91 HighQualityCollection
178.  19.98 cytokid101
179.  20.93 topppits
180.  21.09 theos
181.  21.22 Jiaqi Wu
182.  21.39 SpartanSailor
183.  21.68 Billybong378
184.  21.70 pyrasphynx
185.  21.87 Bubbagrub
186.  22.19 curiousity2575
186.  22.19 Lewis
188.  22.68 [email protected]
189.  22.82 PingPongCuber
190.  23.68 markdlei
191.  24.21 taco_schell
192.  25.72 CubingCrazy
193.  26.08 [email protected]
194.  27.16 dnguyen2204
195.  27.41 keebruce
196.  28.68 Jonasrox09
197.  29.14 matt boeren
198.  29.83 aarush vasanadu
199.  31.23 capcubeing
200.  32.32 Jacck
201.  34.78 mIcHaeL nguYeN
202.  35.23 Doofnoofer
203.  36.32 MJCuber05
204.  39.90 Joust
205.  40.95 MatsBergsten
206.  43.98 wearephamily1719
207.  53.14 Chiggers
208.  59.39 Vim
209.  DNF EdubCubes


*4x4x4*(142)
1.  28.93 dat1asiandude
2.  32.37 Dream Cubing
3.  33.50 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  33.96 Sean Hartman
5.  34.24 thecubingwizard
6.  35.86 ichcubegern
7.  36.06 JoXCuber
8.  36.15 OriginalUsername
9.  36.78 G2013
10.  36.91 NewoMinx
11.  36.95 Magdamini
12.  37.21 MrKuba600
13.  37.30 arquillian
14.  37.70 Shadowjockey
15.  38.39 nikodem.rudy
16.  38.66 Laura
17.  39.14 Cheng
18.  39.41 DiscolouredWenis
19.  39.97 Torch
20.  40.21 jaysammey777
21.  40.96 2017LAMB06
22.  41.05 MCuber
23.  41.25 Kerry_Creech
24.  42.45 HawaiiLife745
25.  42.87 Cubeology
26.  43.06 [email protected]
27.  43.17 Zeke Mackay
28.  43.45 niclas.mach
29.  43.60 Astral Cubing
30.  43.99 thembldlord
31.  44.04 F0ggyB0y
32.  44.10 qaz
33.  44.45 Wilhelm
34.  44.56 Michael DeLaRosa
35.  44.80 DhruvA
36.  44.92 Marcus Siu
37.  44.98 Keenan Johnson
38.  45.27 zhata
39.  45.91 2016LAIL01
40.  45.92 DGCubes
41.  46.09 SashaSvetov
42.  46.94 xXflesstosub10Xx
43.  47.16 YouCubing
44.  47.46 João Vinicius
45.  48.11 xyzzy
46.  48.37 tc kruber
47.  48.39 begiuli65
48.  48.52 Kestin02
49.  48.59 YoniStrass
49.  48.59 MartinN13
49.  48.59 Teh Keng Foo
52.  48.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
53.  48.79 Casper A.
53.  48.79 Fred Lang
55.  48.82 Ianwubby
56.  49.23 skewber10
57.  49.64 BradyCubes08
58.  50.25 thatkid
59.  50.40 riz3ndrr
60.  50.73 aaron paskow
61.  50.87 Logan
62.  50.96 Ontricus
63.  51.22 Isaac Latta
64.  51.24 swankfukinc
65.  51.30 Liam Wadek
66.  51.37 fun at the joy
67.  51.65 BleachedTurtle
68.  52.02 NathanaelCubes
69.  52.59 colegemuth
70.  54.47 Neb
71.  54.54 Dylan Swarts
72.  55.67 Glomnipotent
73.  56.08 whatshisbucket
74.  56.29 Turbo TPS
75.  56.41 ARandomCuber
76.  56.53 BiscutDNF
77.  57.07 Cooki348
78.  57.11 Rollercoasterben
78.  57.11 OwenB
80.  57.40 UnknownCanvas
81.  57.66 obelisk477
82.  57.68 abhijat
83.  57.99 elimescube
84.  58.33 DesertWolf
85.  58.61 TheOcarinaCuber
86.  59.38 Imran Rahman
87.  1:00.01 Sub1Hour
88.  1:00.22 [email protected]
89.  1:00.32 VJW
90.  1:00.97 John Benwell
91.  1:01.11 Xtreme Cuber
92.  1:01.60 NoProblemCubing
93.  1:01.67 topppits
94.  1:01.76 Zagros
95.  1:03.69 Qman710
96.  1:03.74 OriEy
97.  1:04.14 skewby_cuber
98.  1:04.52 bilbo07
99.  1:05.72 Infraredlizards
100.  1:07.27 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  1:08.21 dhafin
102.  1:08.36 Natanael
103.  1:08.87 blitey
104.  1:09.59 HighQualityCollection
105.  1:10.47 Julio974
106.  1:11.84 HendrikW
107.  1:12.46 Alpha cuber
108.  1:12.67 d2polld
109.  1:12.82 Cuz Red
110.  1:12.92 cytokid101
111.  1:12.98 VIBE_ZT
112.  1:13.20 CaptainCuber
113.  1:13.62 SpiFunTastic
114.  1:15.57 Koen van Aller
115.  1:16.01 Axel Lönnstedt
116.  1:19.03 Petri Krzywacki
117.  1:19.10 theos
118.  1:19.27 Parke187
119.  1:19.51 One Wheel
120.  1:20.38 Aoden Teo
121.  1:20.43 Bubbagrub
122.  1:21.62 sascholeks
123.  1:22.10 Angry_Mob
124.  1:23.72 Mike Hughey
125.  1:29.07 dschieses
126.  1:29.74 KingCanyon
127.  1:32.26 markdlei
128.  1:33.06 DonovanTheCool
129.  1:33.19 CubingCrazy
130.  1:37.10 Billybong378
131.  1:39.10 sixCheese
132.  1:39.41 dnguyen2204
133.  1:40.93 PingPongCuber
134.  1:53.04 Brayden Adams
135.  1:53.61 pizzacrust
136.  1:59.68 Jacck
137.  2:00.26 taco_schell
138.  2:12.00 Doofnoofer
139.  2:13.18 KingCobble29
140.  2:18.77 MatsBergsten
141.  DNF wearephamily1719
141.  DNF Vim


*5x5x5*(103)
1.  59.39 dat1asiandude
2.  59.40 Dream Cubing
3.  1:00.01 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:00.51 Sean Hartman
5.  1:02.88 thecubingwizard
6.  1:03.35 JoXCuber
7.  1:04.40 Shadowjockey
8.  1:05.83 tJardigradHe
9.  1:06.47 Laura
10.  1:06.99 OriginalUsername
11.  1:08.29 ichcubegern
12.  1:11.22 NewoMinx
13.  1:12.05 DiscolouredWenis
14.  1:12.99 arquillian
15.  1:13.19 MCuber
16.  1:13.25 G2013
17.  1:16.57 DhruvA
18.  1:16.90 Magdamini
19.  1:17.13 DGCubes
20.  1:18.46 MrKuba600
21.  1:20.26 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:20.61 niclas.mach
23.  1:20.82 jaysammey777
24.  1:21.07 Coinman_
25.  1:21.26 Zeke Mackay
26.  1:21.42 F0ggyB0y
27.  1:21.45 Kerry_Creech
28.  1:23.18 qaz
29.  1:23.36 nikodem.rudy
30.  1:25.64 Teh Keng Foo
31.  1:26.85 [email protected]
32.  1:27.61 Cheng
33.  1:27.72 Cubeology
34.  1:27.78 YouCubing
35.  1:27.85 Kestin02
36.  1:28.55 João Vinicius
37.  1:30.08 aaron paskow
38.  1:30.25 Keroma12
39.  1:30.76 Michael DeLaRosa
40.  1:31.56 fun at the joy
41.  1:33.49 colegemuth
42.  1:33.63 Fred Lang
43.  1:34.47 Ontricus
44.  1:35.19 Luke Garrett
45.  1:36.21 Dylan Swarts
46.  1:36.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  1:36.68 SashaSvetov
48.  1:37.57 Keenan Johnson
49.  1:37.68 elimescube
50.  1:38.00 Ianwubby
51.  1:38.15 BleachedTurtle
52.  1:38.21 ARandomCuber
53.  1:39.26 HendrikW
54.  1:40.90 Glomnipotent
55.  1:42.47 VJW
56.  1:43.67 swankfukinc
57.  1:46.16 bilbo07
58.  1:46.98 Liam Wadek
59.  1:53.68 Rollercoasterben
60.  1:53.86 Zagros
61.  1:55.17 obelisk477
62.  1:55.68 CaptainCuber
63.  1:55.93 tc kruber
64.  1:57.91 xXflesstosub10Xx
65.  1:59.20 whatshisbucket
66.  2:00.05 DesertWolf
67.  2:00.50 OwenB
68.  2:00.76 Natanael
69.  2:01.66 2016LAIL01
70.  2:02.83 TheOcarinaCuber
71.  2:05.94 NoProblemCubing
72.  2:09.67 Isaac Latta
73.  2:10.34 KingCanyon
74.  2:11.03 blitey
75.  2:11.50 Alpha cuber
75.  2:11.50 UnknownCanvas
77.  2:12.14 Xtreme Cuber
78.  2:14.13 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  2:14.70 HighQualityCollection
80.  2:15.63 skewby_cuber
81.  2:16.65 OriEy
82.  2:16.75 Cooki348
83.  2:19.34 John Benwell
84.  2:19.99 VIBE_ZT
85.  2:20.09 Qman710
86.  2:23.27 One Wheel
87.  2:24.06 thatkid
88.  2:27.99 Petri Krzywacki
89.  2:32.87 Turbo TPS
90.  2:34.98 abhijat
91.  2:42.62 theos
92.  2:44.47 Parke187
93.  2:49.18 RyuKagamine
94.  2:53.13 dhafin
95.  2:57.24 Cuz Red
96.  3:01.62 Julio974
97.  3:06.52 DonovanTheCool
98.  3:17.31 PingPongCuber
99.  3:40.62 MatsBergsten
100.  4:38.45 Brayden Adams
101.  6:10.47 matt boeren
102.  DNF d2polld
102.  DNF Doofnoofer


*6x6x6*(56)
1.  1:39.11 Dream Cubing
2.  1:55.22 Sean Hartman
3.  1:57.78 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:58.01 thecubingwizard
5.  1:58.69 ichcubegern
6.  2:08.44 NewoMinx
7.  2:09.48 JoXCuber
8.  2:11.86 Laura
9.  2:13.42 OriginalUsername
10.  2:15.17 arquillian
11.  2:24.77 jaysammey777
12.  2:25.07 DiscolouredWenis
13.  2:29.29 Keroma12
14.  2:32.47 Coinman_
15.  2:35.99 DhruvA
16.  2:38.66 qaz
17.  2:39.58 MrKuba600
18.  2:42.64 DGCubes
19.  2:43.33 colegemuth
20.  2:44.85 xyzzy
21.  2:46.13 Teh Keng Foo
22.  2:49.07 João Vinicius
23.  2:50.38 YoniStrass
24.  2:56.64 Kestin02
25.  2:56.80 F0ggyB0y
26.  2:57.66 YouCubing
27.  2:57.95 Cubeology
28.  2:59.33 niclas.mach
29.  3:06.32 Kerry_Creech
30.  3:17.56 ARandomCuber
31.  3:25.70 BleachedTurtle
32.  3:32.43 OriEy
33.  3:33.14 TheOcarinaCuber
34.  3:35.10 Fred Lang
35.  3:37.17 swankfukinc
36.  3:40.25 Liam Wadek
37.  3:42.09 HendrikW
38.  3:45.12 UnknownCanvas
39.  3:51.43 whatshisbucket
40.  3:54.56 VJW
41.  3:55.65 NoProblemCubing
42.  3:56.10 CaptainCuber
43.  4:02.11 HighQualityCollection
44.  4:05.23 John Benwell
45.  4:06.66 blitey
46.  4:10.89 One Wheel
47.  4:24.08 Mike Hughey
48.  4:31.73 theos
49.  4:31.84 DesertWolf
50.  4:34.79 Xtreme Cuber
51.  5:04.60 KingCanyon
52.  5:14.63 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  5:24.49 Aoden Teo
54.  5:42.47 Petri Krzywacki
55.  DNF NathanaelCubes
55.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:30.60 Dream Cubing
2.  2:43.65 Sean Hartman
3.  2:53.70 Laura


Spoiler



4.  2:57.96 Shadowjockey
5.  3:07.01 arquillian
6.  3:16.12 ichcubegern
7.  3:18.14 JoXCuber
8.  3:33.55 OriginalUsername
9.  3:48.90 MrKuba600
10.  3:49.95 DhruvA
11.  3:54.73 Kestin02
12.  3:57.70 YouCubing
13.  4:09.68 DGCubes
14.  4:16.49 nikodem.rudy
15.  4:19.02 BleachedTurtle
16.  4:26.03 Kerry_Creech
17.  4:30.13 Teh Keng Foo
18.  4:35.67 João Vinicius
19.  4:38.21 Cubeology
20.  4:58.23 swankfukinc
21.  5:03.53 Liam Wadek
22.  5:13.46 OriEy
23.  5:16.72 Fred Lang
24.  5:29.65 NathanaelCubes
25.  5:49.62 TheOcarinaCuber
26.  5:58.96 UnknownCanvas
27.  6:32.45 Mike Hughey
28.  7:19.26 DesertWolf
29.  8:55.58 Petri Krzywacki
30.  DNF jaysammey777
30.  DNF DiscolouredWenis
30.  DNF CaptainCuber
30.  DNF HighQualityCollection
30.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(73)
1.  4.53 DhruvA
2.  4.65 JakubDrobny
3.  5.00 Alexis1011


Spoiler



4.  5.36 asacuber
5.  6.13 sixCheese
6.  6.34 JoXCuber
7.  6.93 arquillian
8.  7.63 xXflesstosub10Xx
9.  7.78 Turbo TPS
10.  8.55 OriginalUsername
11.  8.68 ExultantCarn
12.  9.01 Angry_Mob
13.  9.17 Magdamini
14.  9.24 Sean Hartman
15.  12.20 Dream Cubing
16.  12.41 G2013
17.  13.59 aaron paskow
18.  13.68 DesertWolf
19.  14.00 dhafin
20.  14.34 2017LAMB06
21.  16.16 u Cube
22.  18.00 NathanaelCubes
23.  18.41 taco_schell
24.  18.61 ichcubegern
25.  18.62 Zeke Mackay
26.  20.61 MatsBergsten
27.  20.85 YouCubing
28.  20.89 Brayden Adams
29.  21.73 Mike Hughey
30.  21.92 VJW
31.  22.65 jaysammey777
32.  23.26 fun at the joy
33.  23.74 riz3ndrr
34.  23.94 DonovanTheCool
35.  24.33 Glomnipotent
36.  25.16 MattP98
37.  26.00 BiscutDNF
38.  26.32 MrKuba600
39.  28.01 whatshisbucket
40.  28.96 niclas.mach
41.  30.44 Fred Lang
42.  30.56 Wilhelm
43.  30.67 Shadowjockey
44.  30.74 Axepick06
45.  34.15 Zagros
46.  34.28 Cooki348
47.  34.60 skewby_cuber
48.  34.98 Logan
49.  36.39 João Vinicius
50.  39.66 Cubeology
51.  40.38 John Benwell
52.  40.80 BleachedTurtle
53.  41.09 Jacck
54.  41.35 InlandEmpireCuber
55.  45.91 skewber10
56.  46.09 theos
57.  49.51 TheOcarinaCuber
58.  50.56 Natanael
59.  50.65 Rollercoasterben
60.  53.38 Alpha cuber
61.  1:13.76 Bogdan
62.  1:21.03 Axel Lönnstedt
63.  1:53.80 KingCanyon
64.  1:57.10 Cuz Red
65.  2:09.26 OriEy
66.  3:19.02 Isaac Latta
67.  3:36.39 PingPongCuber
68.  DNF nikodem.rudy
68.  DNF CubingCrazy
68.  DNF Trig0n
68.  DNF Billybong378
68.  DNF qaz
68.  DNF NewoMinx


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(61)
1.  18.66 sigalig
2.  20.34 Andrew_Rizo
3.  21.41 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  21.49 daniel678
5.  22.02 ican97
6.  24.82 G2013
7.  34.28 Last Layer King
8.  38.21 Sean Hartman
9.  40.06 Keroma12
10.  40.27 NathanaelCubes
11.  42.62 dhafin
12.  43.77 dat1asiandude
13.  50.77 revaldoah
14.  53.21 MattP98
15.  56.19 jaysammey777
16.  1:03.14 Dylan Swarts
17.  1:05.22 YouCubing
18.  1:05.24 Glomnipotent
19.  1:14.07 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:20.63 topppits
21.  1:29.32 Cuberstache
22.  1:31.40 Mike Hughey
23.  1:33.46 VJW
24.  1:34.55 niclas.mach
25.  1:39.81 MatsBergsten
26.  1:42.73 Laura
27.  1:48.74 DesertWolf
28.  1:55.54 2017LAMB06
29.  1:55.93 2016LAIL01
30.  1:56.17 Wilhelm
31.  1:58.49 elimescube
32.  1:58.97 whatshisbucket
33.  2:00.26 thatkid
34.  2:03.98 MrKuba600
35.  2:09.58 Logan
36.  2:10.40 theos
37.  2:16.60 Cooki348
38.  2:16.91 Natanael
39.  2:34.64 skewby_cuber
40.  2:41.06 NewoMinx
41.  2:41.33 João Vinicius
42.  2:49.99 Zagros
43.  2:50.16 Teh Keng Foo
44.  2:53.44 dnguyen2204
45.  3:02.38 Jacck
46.  3:10.47 JoXCuber
47.  3:31.47 TheOcarinaCuber
48.  3:38.66 BleachedTurtle
49.  3:39.67 dschieses
50.  4:29.98 Rollercoasterben
51.  4:50.40 RyuKagamine
52.  4:55.65 OriEy
53.  5:08.17 KingCanyon
54.  6:37.88 Cubeology
55.  DNF PingPongCuber
55.  DNF ichcubegern
55.  DNF BiscutDNF
55.  DNF bilbo07
55.  DNF qaz
55.  DNF SpiFunTastic
55.  DNF d2polld


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  1:36.04 sigalig
2.  5:46.63 Sean Hartman
3.  5:57.50 BiscutDNF


Spoiler



4.  6:24.67 VJW
5.  7:29.65 Dylan Swarts
6.  9:32.67 topppits
7.  9:43.35 Jacck
8.  12:30.98 NathanaelCubes
9.  15:22.81 elimescube
10.  DNF MatsBergsten
10.  DNF theos
10.  DNF thatkid
10.  DNF OJ Cubing
10.  DNF dhafin
10.  DNF MattP98
10.  DNF Last Layer King
10.  DNF TheOcarinaCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:13.39 sigalig
2.  14:45.11 MatsBergsten
3.  15:44.78 VJW


Spoiler



4.  16:38.70 Jacck
5.  18:17.00 dhafin
6.  33:27.49 okayama
7.  DNF T1_M0
7.  DNF MattP98
7.  DNF bilbo07
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Dylan Swarts
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)
1.  25/30 60:00 bilbo07
2.  14/16 42:39 Dylan Swarts
3.  7/7 27:25 Sameer Aggarwal
4.  7/7 38:19 MatsBergsten
5.  10/13 42:46 dhafin
6.  10/13 57:17 BiscutDNF


Spoiler



7.  8/10 47:35 Cuberstache
8.  12/18 60:00 Sean Hartman
9.  5/7 30:04 DesertWolf
10.  5/7 38:03 Jacck
11.  2/2 2:36 Last Layer King
12.  2/2 11:03 TheOcarinaCuber
13.  3/4 37:59 Zagros
14.  9/16 56:59 Mike Hughey
15.  3/6 40:18 theos
16.  0/2 20:00 PingPongCuber
16.  0/2 14:22 BleachedTurtle
16.  2/7 37:20 thatkid
16.  1/3 21:02 NewoMinx


*3x3x3 one-handed*(137)
1.  12.81 Luke Garrett
2.  13.11 Elo13
3.  13.57 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  14.09 Nihahhat
4.  14.09 Sean Hartman
6.  14.39 OriginalUsername
7.  14.77 MrKuba600
8.  14.98 jancsi02
9.  15.32 Teh Keng Foo
10.  15.58 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  15.61 thecubingwizard
12.  15.73 tJardigradHe
13.  16.00 arquillian
14.  16.07 ichcubegern
15.  16.10 DiscolouredWenis
16.  16.41 2017LAMB06
17.  16.43 BradyCubes08
18.  16.82 zhata
19.  16.85 Magdamini
20.  17.24 [email protected]
21.  17.29 Dream Cubing
22.  17.36 camcuber
23.  17.51 F0ggyB0y
24.  17.55 Kylegadj
25.  17.60 riz3ndrr
26.  17.71 NewoMinx
27.  17.75 Laura
28.  17.98 asacuber
29.  18.14 NathanaelCubes
30.  18.28 jaysammey777
31.  18.33 Wilhelm
32.  18.52 HawaiiLife745
33.  18.55 2016LAIL01
34.  18.63 Cuber2113
35.  18.69 DhruvA
36.  18.77 ARandomCuber
37.  18.84 Nikhil Soares
38.  18.86 Ontricus
39.  18.96 wuque man
40.  19.15 JoXCuber
41.  19.37 Zeke Mackay
42.  19.60 Marcus Siu
43.  19.76 Cheng
44.  19.89 Shadowjockey
45.  19.97 niclas.mach
46.  20.08 qaz
47.  20.79 BiscutDNF
48.  21.04 MartinN13
49.  21.06 abunickabhi
50.  21.19 xyzzy
51.  21.56 Michael DeLaRosa
52.  21.64 nikodem.rudy
53.  21.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  22.07 BradenTheMagician
55.  22.70 SashaSvetov
56.  22.78 João Vinicius
57.  22.83 YouCubing
58.  23.15 OwenB
59.  23.23 skewber10
60.  23.82 Moreno van Rooijen
61.  23.95 ExultantCarn
62.  24.22 trav1
63.  24.41 Angry_Mob
64.  24.47 Liam Wadek
65.  24.85 Trig0n
66.  24.88 Glomnipotent
67.  24.99 xXflesstosub10Xx
68.  25.43 NoProblemCubing
69.  25.46 revaldoah
70.  25.99 HendrikW
71.  26.07 Kestin02
72.  26.55 Logan
73.  26.67 Cubeology
73.  26.67 Turbo TPS
75.  26.74 Keroma12
76.  27.14 Antto Pitkänen
77.  27.32 d2polld
78.  27.47 Cuz Red
79.  28.22 Cooki348
80.  28.46 skewby_cuber
81.  28.50 Natanael
82.  28.54 Dylan Swarts
83.  28.61 Parke187
84.  28.63 KingCobble29
85.  29.01 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  29.05 Fred Lang
87.  29.16 dhafin
88.  29.73 fun at the joy
89.  29.96 abhijat
90.  30.97 SU cuber
91.  31.48 Isaac Latta
92.  31.59 Xtreme Cuber
92.  31.59 Axepick06
94.  31.65 Sub1Hour
95.  31.69 KingCanyon
96.  31.74 DGCubes
97.  31.98 Julio974
98.  32.28 DonovanTheCool
99.  32.74 Axel Lönnstedt
100.  33.42 UnknownCanvas
100.  33.42 obelisk477
102.  33.55 tc kruber
103.  33.59 Alexis1011
104.  33.68 TheOcarinaCuber
105.  33.70 thatkid
106.  33.82 Petri Krzywacki
107.  34.10 HighQualityCollection
108.  34.62 VJW
109.  34.96 Casper A.
110.  35.11 Bubbagrub
111.  36.44 Bogdan
112.  37.59 swankfukinc
113.  37.81 SpiFunTastic
114.  38.05 blitey
115.  38.57 OriEy
116.  39.97 DesertWolf
117.  41.38 John Benwell
118.  41.41 BleachedTurtle
119.  41.58 VIBE_ZT
120.  41.65 G2013
121.  42.31 whatshisbucket
122.  42.98 CaptainCuber
123.  43.99 Poketube6681
124.  44.01 Mike Hughey
125.  44.08 Koen van Aller
126.  48.52 SpartanSailor
127.  50.09 Billybong378
128.  53.79 Brayden Adams
129.  58.38 Wabbly
130.  58.66 PingPongCuber
131.  1:04.06 Jacck
132.  1:08.47 taco_schell
133.  1:11.59 Doofnoofer
134.  1:24.25 theos
135.  1:29.12 matt boeren
136.  1:30.53 pizzacrust
137.  DNF Jonasrox09


*3x3x3 With feet*(19)
1.  32.92 OriginalUsername
2.  33.72 DhruvA
3.  34.09 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  40.50 SashaSvetov
5.  45.09 Zeke Mackay
6.  45.69 Sean Hartman
7.  57.50 YouCubing
8.  1:04.92 Logan
9.  1:26.71 ichcubegern
10.  1:40.59 NewoMinx
11.  1:43.40 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  2:04.59 NoProblemCubing
13.  2:25.23 Liam Wadek
14.  3:59.04 dhafin
15.  6:53.17 KingCanyon
16.  DNF BradenTheMagician
16.  DNF DiscolouredWenis
16.  DNF João Vinicius
16.  DNF Brayden Adams


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(27)
1.  29.50 arquillian
2.  37.55 thecubingwizard
3.  38.94 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  42.01 Zeke Mackay
5.  47.19 Cheng
6.  53.05 dhafin
7.  58.92 whatshisbucket
8.  59.70 Natanael
9.  1:03.28 YouCubing
10.  1:05.79 Wilhelm
11.  1:10.82 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:11.16 abhijat
13.  1:13.97 Fred Lang
14.  1:19.29 Teh Keng Foo
15.  1:37.32 Cooki348
16.  1:48.86 JoXCuber
17.  1:55.52 DiscolouredWenis
18.  2:10.27 Cubeology
19.  2:18.74 theos
20.  2:37.04 CaptainCuber
21.  4:07.97 taco_schell
22.  4:25.17 Brayden Adams
23.  5:33.71 John Benwell
24.  DNF ichcubegern
24.  DNF MatsBergsten
24.  DNF UnknownCanvas
24.  DNF SU cuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(33)
1.  23.67 (23, 24, 24) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  25.67 (26, 24, 27) Teh Keng Foo
3.  26.00 (29, 22, 27) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4.  26.67 (27, 26, 27) arquillian
5.  27.00 (28, 25, 28) thecubingwizard
6.  28.67 (27, 32, 27) Kit Clement
6.  28.67 (29, 28, 29) G2013
8.  30.00 (30, 31, 29) Theo Leinad
9.  31.67 (32, 27, 36) Bogdan
10.  34.67 (38, 35, 31) Mike Hughey
11.  35.00 (34, 37, 34) Jacck
12.  35.67 (43, 38, 26) ExultantCarn
13.  43.67 (43, 44, 44) RyuKagamine
14.  53.67 (59, 51, 51) InlandEmpireCuber
15.  DNF (31, 26, DNS) jaysammey777
15.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) LambdaPi
15.  DNF (DNF, 28, DNF) Bubbagrub
15.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) dat1asiandude
15.  DNF (29, 32, DNS) brad711
15.  DNF (30, DNF, DNF) theos
15.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster
15.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) sigalig
15.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) Cuberstache
15.  DNF (38, DNF, DNS) skewber10
15.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
15.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) TheKravCuber
15.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
15.  DNF (57, 54, DNS) KingCanyon
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) pizzacrust
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Brayden Adams
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) DonovanTheCool
15.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) NoProblemCubing
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman


*2-3-4 Relay*(99)
1.  45.31 cuberkid10
2.  49.54 arquillian
3.  51.36 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  51.84 OriginalUsername
5.  52.08 Shadowjockey
6.  52.76 G2013
7.  52.80 Magdamini
8.  52.87 JoXCuber
9.  53.03 Wilhelm
10.  53.55 Jonah Jarvis
11.  53.95 jaysammey777
12.  54.39 Cheng
13.  56.00 DGCubes
14.  56.57 ichcubegern
15.  57.88 Cubeology
16.  58.47 DiscolouredWenis
17.  59.00 DhruvA
18.  59.46 niclas.mach
19.  1:01.07 MCuber
20.  1:01.95 riz3ndrr
21.  1:04.17 Michael DeLaRosa
22.  1:04.30 Competition Cuber
23.  1:04.45 YouCubing
24.  1:05.76 HawaiiLife745
25.  1:06.37 zhata
26.  1:06.85 Fred Lang
27.  1:06.86 Cooki348
28.  1:08.03 SashaSvetov
29.  1:08.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  1:09.78 qaz
31.  1:10.23 xXflesstosub10Xx
32.  1:10.79 2017LAMB06
33.  1:11.14 Teh Keng Foo
34.  1:11.82 skewber10
35.  1:12.64 abhijat
36.  1:13.34 Kestin02
37.  1:13.50 João Vinicius
38.  1:13.98 tc kruber
39.  1:14.33 Casper A.
40.  1:15.41 Rollercoasterben
41.  1:15.64 thatkid
42.  1:15.74 colegemuth
43.  1:15.80 Logan
44.  1:15.96 Angry_Mob
45.  1:16.11 Ianwubby
46.  1:16.41 Ghost Cuber
47.  1:17.12 InlandEmpireCuber
48.  1:17.59 NathanaelCubes
49.  1:18.93 whatshisbucket
50.  1:19.86 blitey
51.  1:22.10 Zagros
52.  1:22.26 Liam Wadek
53.  1:23.11 Turbo TPS
54.  1:26.29 Laura
55.  1:26.99 Xtreme Cuber
56.  1:27.15 Zeke Mackay
57.  1:27.24 SpiFunTastic
58.  1:27.88 Isaac Latta
59.  1:28.07 Axel Lönnstedt
60.  1:28.23 BleachedTurtle
61.  1:28.71 HendrikW
62.  1:29.27 swankfukinc
63.  1:30.06 Julio974
64.  1:30.96 UnknownCanvas
65.  1:35.66 skewby_cuber
66.  1:36.17 Axepick06
67.  1:37.37 NoProblemCubing
68.  1:38.22 Parke187
69.  1:39.34 HighQualityCollection
70.  1:39.55 Natanael
71.  1:39.60 d2polld
72.  1:40.05 Cuz Red
73.  1:40.37 OriEy
74.  1:43.07 dhafin
75.  1:43.52 John Benwell
76.  1:44.34 KingCanyon
77.  1:47.35 Cuber2113
78.  1:48.92 DonovanTheCool
79.  1:52.14 Petri Krzywacki
80.  1:53.09 theos
81.  1:56.62 Bogdan
82.  2:01.50 cytokid101
83.  2:03.37 Cubinwitdapizza
84.  2:03.75 dnguyen2204
85.  2:06.05 pizzacrust
86.  2:07.88 CaptainCuber
87.  2:11.56 CubingCrazy
88.  2:11.62 KingCobble29
89.  2:13.82 markdlei
90.  2:14.45 Billybong378
91.  2:22.09 [email protected]
92.  2:26.48 Jonasrox09
93.  2:35.10 PingPongCuber
94.  2:40.26 taco_schell
95.  2:55.65 Brayden Adams
96.  3:02.07 Jacck
97.  3:15.08 MatsBergsten
98.  3:18.79 pyrasphynx
99.  4:54.71 mIcHaeL nguYeN


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(51)
1.  1:47.53 thecubingwizard
2.  1:52.16 arquillian
3.  1:56.48 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  2:02.24 ichcubegern
5.  2:03.44 Laura
6.  2:04.31 DiscolouredWenis
7.  2:04.69 OriginalUsername
8.  2:07.75 Shadowjockey
9.  2:10.55 Cubeology
10.  2:11.99 Cheng
11.  2:21.79 Michael DeLaRosa
12.  2:22.81 qaz
13.  2:23.02 HawaiiLife745
14.  2:23.09 MCuber
15.  2:29.14 SashaSvetov
16.  2:30.70 DhruvA
17.  2:35.38 G2013
18.  2:35.41 Teh Keng Foo
19.  2:37.05 Kestin02
20.  2:39.77 João Vinicius
21.  2:41.44 YouCubing
22.  2:42.16 niclas.mach
23.  2:46.45 Fred Lang
24.  2:55.97 BleachedTurtle
25.  3:01.20 Casper A.
26.  3:11.65 swankfukinc
27.  3:12.17 abhijat
28.  3:15.04 CaptainCuber
29.  3:17.89 NoProblemCubing
30.  3:26.49 whatshisbucket
31.  3:27.75 HendrikW
32.  3:32.57 John Benwell
33.  3:38.90 Xtreme Cuber
34.  3:41.81 OriEy
35.  3:42.28 KingCanyon
36.  3:45.29 UnknownCanvas
37.  3:45.96 Cooki348
38.  3:54.67 skewby_cuber
39.  3:59.27 Zagros
40.  4:08.10 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  4:11.10 Cuz Red
42.  4:12.50 theos
43.  4:24.89 HighQualityCollection
44.  4:29.93 Petri Krzywacki
45.  4:30.99 Julio974
46.  4:39.66 dhafin
47.  5:55.50 markdlei
48.  6:03.72 Jacck
49.  6:37.59 PingPongCuber
50.  6:38.96 Brayden Adams
51.  7:22.90 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(29)
1.  3:52.31 Shadowjockey
2.  4:02.99 thecubingwizard
3.  4:11.52 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:15.91 arquillian
5.  4:25.75 OriginalUsername
6.  4:28.74 Laura
7.  4:57.32 Cubeology
8.  4:58.78 DhruvA
9.  4:59.02 JoXCuber
10.  5:00.47 DiscolouredWenis
11.  5:39.14 YouCubing
12.  5:43.46 Cheng
13.  5:58.79 João Vinicius
14.  6:19.38 Fred Lang
15.  6:25.81 BleachedTurtle
16.  6:36.60 UnknownCanvas
17.  6:37.86 HendrikW
18.  6:46.55 swankfukinc
19.  7:02.72 whatshisbucket
20.  7:21.68 NoProblemCubing
21.  7:30.54 John Benwell
22.  7:30.94 CaptainCuber
23.  7:42.31 OriEy
24.  8:57.75 theos
25.  9:00.73 blitey
26.  9:49.53 InlandEmpireCuber
27.  10:31.37 Petri Krzywacki
28.  10:59.14 skewby_cuber
29.  11:32.52 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:38.43 Shadowjockey
2.  7:13.89 ichcubegern
3.  7:18.93 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  7:26.85 thecubingwizard
5.  8:18.45 OriginalUsername
6.  8:26.11 arquillian
7.  9:13.66 YouCubing
8.  9:20.84 DiscolouredWenis
9.  9:47.55 Cubeology
10.  10:13.30 João Vinicius
11.  11:14.98 BleachedTurtle
12.  11:49.96 swankfukinc
13.  12:22.72 Fred Lang
14.  13:38.87 OriEy
15.  16:09.33 theos
16.  19:44.07 InlandEmpireCuber
17.  21:55.57 Petri Krzywacki


*Clock*(56)
1.  4.47 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.96 jaysammey777
3.  5.62 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.73 Kerry_Creech
5.  6.07 MartinN13
6.  7.05 arquillian
7.  7.28 YouCubing
8.  7.34 Wilhelm
9.  7.48 Sean Hartman
10.  7.63 qaz
11.  7.71 MattP98
12.  7.90 TheOcarinaCuber
13.  7.99 JoXCuber
14.  8.11 MCuber
15.  8.12 Laura
16.  8.46 Rollercoasterben
17.  8.60 Cubeology
18.  8.69 MLGCubez
19.  8.89 BradenTheMagician
20.  9.05 trav1
21.  9.07 Shadowjockey
22.  9.53 Luke Garrett
23.  9.65 PokeCubes
24.  9.98 2017LAMB06
25.  10.31 OriginalUsername
26.  10.48 Magdamini
27.  10.50 DesertWolf
28.  10.84 niclas.mach
29.  10.99 NewoMinx
30.  11.98 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  12.24 thembldlord
32.  12.88 NoProblemCubing
33.  12.92 HawaiiLife745
34.  13.54 Liam Wadek
35.  13.60 ichcubegern
36.  14.23 G2013
37.  14.33 revaldoah
38.  14.65 RyuKagamine
39.  14.78 João Vinicius
40.  16.13 Bubbagrub
41.  16.70 Fred Lang
42.  16.84 VIBE_ZT
43.  16.98 Zagros
44.  18.37 Zeke Mackay
45.  19.03 SashaSvetov
46.  20.35 abhijat
47.  21.67 Ianwubby
48.  23.61 Sub1Hour
49.  28.05 UnknownCuber
50.  30.12 taco_schell
51.  33.45 KingCanyon
52.  36.32 PingPongCuber
53.  39.01 John Benwell
54.  39.04 Teh Keng Foo
55.  3:44.36 skewber10
56.  DNF Brayden Adams


*Megaminx*(68)
1.  37.36 Cuberstache
2.  46.10 Nikhil Soares
3.  46.16 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  48.06 Magdamini
5.  48.79 thecubingwizard
6.  51.12 arquillian
7.  52.36 NewoMinx
8.  55.08 Sean Hartman
9.  55.88 Laura
10.  58.50 MCuber
11.  58.92 whatshisbucket
12.  1:01.60 OriginalUsername
13.  1:01.64 jaysammey777
14.  1:02.75 DhruvA
15.  1:04.41 Dream Cubing
16.  1:04.58 F0ggyB0y
17.  1:05.05 MrKuba600
18.  1:09.72 HawaiiLife745
19.  1:10.99 SashaSvetov
20.  1:11.65 ichcubegern
21.  1:12.05 Shadowjockey
22.  1:13.02 JoXCuber
23.  1:13.08 Sameer Aggarwal
24.  1:15.32 trav1
25.  1:17.35 Teh Keng Foo
26.  1:18.47 Cubeology
27.  1:18.51 YouCubing
28.  1:19.90 niclas.mach
29.  1:24.55 2016LAIL01
30.  1:25.99 MartinN13
31.  1:26.18 Fred Lang
32.  1:26.65 tc kruber
33.  1:27.69 abhijat
34.  1:29.40 tavery343
35.  1:31.19 Keroma12
36.  1:31.43 Cuz Red
37.  1:36.58 João Vinicius
38.  1:37.59 BleachedTurtle
39.  1:40.00 swankfukinc
40.  1:40.66 NoProblemCubing
41.  1:42.72 Abhi
42.  1:44.27 MattP98
43.  1:44.40 Axel Lönnstedt
44.  1:46.00 qaz
45.  1:46.82 abunickabhi
46.  1:49.72 DesertWolf
47.  1:51.33 KingCanyon
48.  1:52.55 Sub1Hour
49.  1:57.96 obelisk477
50.  1:59.11 Ianwubby
51.  2:09.24 Turbo TPS
52.  2:12.24 Julio974
53.  2:14.15 Natanael
54.  2:14.35 TheOcarinaCuber
55.  2:22.76 Glomnipotent
56.  2:24.75 Dylan Swarts
57.  2:25.13 Petri Krzywacki
58.  2:31.42 UnknownCanvas
59.  2:36.18 Liam Wadek
60.  2:37.23 dhafin
61.  2:42.41 PingPongCuber
62.  2:43.33 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  2:49.30 Kestin02
64.  2:54.38 theos
65.  2:58.33 markdlei
66.  2:59.56 KingCobble29
67.  3:01.10 Brayden Adams
68.  DNF taco_schell


*Pyraminx*(134)
1.  2.29 Pyra42
2.  2.30 lego99999
2.  2.30 Alexis1011


Spoiler



4.  2.34 Magdamini
5.  2.56 MrKuba600
6.  2.64 tJardigradHe
7.  2.71 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  2.72 oliviervlcube
9.  2.75 MLGCubez
10.  2.84 Ghost Cuber
11.  2.92 DGCubes
12.  2.97 Ontricus
13.  3.10 Kerry_Creech
14.  3.17 Cheng
14.  3.17 SpiFunTastic
16.  3.27 KingCobble29
17.  3.30 2016LAIL01
18.  3.45 MartinN13
19.  3.55 Trig0n
20.  3.57 NoProblemCubing
21.  3.63 Cooki348
22.  3.64 asacuber
23.  3.71 Abhi
23.  3.71 JMHCubed
25.  3.75 niclas.mach
26.  3.77 JoXCuber
27.  3.80 BradenTheMagician
28.  3.87 lejitcuber
29.  3.88 thecubingwizard
30.  3.90 JackPfeifer
31.  4.02 Sean Hartman
32.  4.19 Cubeology
33.  4.26 João Vinicius
34.  4.27 NathanaelCubes
35.  4.35 whatshisbucket
36.  4.37 BradyCubes08
37.  4.40 jaysammey777
38.  4.41 Coneman
39.  4.43 arquillian
40.  4.55 YouCubing
41.  4.60 mihnea3000
42.  4.67 Logan
43.  4.68 Liam Wadek
44.  4.72 Cuz Red
44.  4.72 HawaiiLife745
46.  4.74 Astral Cubing
47.  4.79 PokeCubes
48.  4.81 DhruvA
49.  4.90 OriginalUsername
50.  5.01 SashaSvetov
51.  5.02 [email protected]
52.  5.03 Parke187
53.  5.22 Legomanz
54.  5.26 Billybong378
55.  5.33 Competition Cuber
56.  5.34 xXflesstosub10Xx
57.  5.37 Wilhelm
58.  5.44 sixCheese
59.  5.48 Neb
60.  5.49 MattP98
61.  5.56 Dream Cubing
62.  5.59 ichcubegern
63.  5.82 begiuli65
64.  5.84 Nikhil Soares
65.  5.88 taco_schell
66.  5.90 NewoMinx
67.  6.00 zhata
68.  6.02 MCuber
69.  6.03 Luke Garrett
70.  6.04 trav1
71.  6.05 Laura
72.  6.07 nikodem.rudy
73.  6.09 Xtreme Cuber
74.  6.14 OwenB
75.  6.16 Sub1Hour
76.  6.21 Keenan Johnson
77.  6.25 Zeke Mackay
78.  6.27 CaptainCuber
79.  6.36 DesertWolf
79.  6.36 ExultantCarn
81.  6.43 Shadowjockey
82.  6.47 skewber10
83.  6.53 Rollercoasterben
84.  6.63 qaz
85.  6.68 UnknownCanvas
86.  6.71 InlandEmpireCuber
87.  6.82 2017LAMB06
88.  7.12 BleachedTurtle
89.  7.13 Dale Nash
90.  7.36 Kestin02
91.  7.43 Ianwubby
92.  7.44 theos
93.  7.58 Brayden Adams
94.  7.65 ARandomCuber
95.  7.97 Antto Pitkänen
96.  7.98 teboecubes
97.  8.11 Koen van Aller
98.  8.24 riz3ndrr
99.  8.30 Infraredlizards
100.  8.34 VIBE_ZT
101.  8.51 Axepick06
102.  8.62 Julio974
103.  8.67 Turbo TPS
104.  8.68 abunickabhi
105.  8.69 MJCuber05
106.  8.74 abhijat
107.  8.75 Dylan Swarts
108.  8.76 Isaac Latta
109.  9.04 topppits
110.  9.05 Natanael
111.  9.08 Underwatercuber
111.  9.08 TheOcarinaCuber
113.  9.18 Fred Lang
114.  9.28 PingPongCuber
115.  9.37 Mike Hughey
116.  9.69 DonovanTheCool
117.  9.70 Cuber2113
118.  10.00 KingCanyon
119.  10.18 wearephamily1719
120.  10.25 [email protected]
121.  10.47 Jonasrox09
122.  10.50 Bogdan
123.  10.51 swankfukinc
124.  10.65 Axel Lönnstedt
125.  11.74 OriEy
126.  12.49 Jacck
127.  12.65 skewby_cuber
128.  13.01 pizzacrust
129.  13.54 Poketube6681
130.  13.61 Qman710
131.  13.77 blitey
132.  14.27 UnknownCuber
133.  19.41 John Benwell
134.  28.12 Vim


*Square-1*(102)
1.  7.27 Helmer Ewert
2.  8.67 jackeyguy
3.  8.99 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  9.02 JackPfeifer
5.  9.88 Marcus Siu
6.  10.14 thecubingwizard
7.  10.24 dat1asiandude
8.  10.40 Shadowjockey
9.  11.53 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  11.97 Zach Clark
11.  12.18 MLGCubez
12.  12.49 skewber10
13.  12.64 YouCubing
14.  12.79 cuberkid10
15.  13.16 Kylegadj
16.  13.38 Wilhelm
17.  13.53 DesertWolf
18.  13.99 arquillian
19.  14.46 [email protected]
20.  14.71 tJardigradHe
20.  14.71 Zeke Mackay
22.  15.03 BradyCubes08
23.  15.19 RileyN23
24.  15.23 Sean Hartman
25.  15.32 BradenTheMagician
26.  15.40 Magdamini
27.  15.60 trav1
28.  15.61 JakubDrobny
29.  15.78 Rollercoasterben
30.  15.92 thembldlord
31.  16.45 asacuber
32.  16.93 NewoMinx
33.  16.95 MrKuba600
34.  16.96 JoXCuber
35.  17.01 ichcubegern
36.  17.27 Luke Garrett
37.  17.73 OriginalUsername
38.  17.87 HawaiiLife745
39.  18.13 Keenan Johnson
40.  18.31 Cubeology
41.  18.60 MattP98
42.  19.00 ExultantCarn
43.  19.45 Laura
44.  19.94 riz3ndrr
45.  19.96 DGCubes
46.  19.98 Sub1Hour
47.  20.29 Nikhil Soares
48.  20.45 MCuber
49.  20.78 João Vinicius
50.  20.79 jaysammey777
51.  22.00 Kestin02
52.  22.15 lego99999
53.  22.60 Logan
54.  23.14 OwenB
55.  23.35 2016LAIL01
56.  23.80 Dream Cubing
57.  24.05 NathanaelCubes
58.  24.10 2017LAMB06
59.  24.20 weatherman223
60.  24.51 niclas.mach
61.  26.15 Trig0n
62.  26.73 theos
63.  27.31 qaz
64.  27.70 xXflesstosub10Xx
65.  27.92 TheOcarinaCuber
66.  28.52 VIBE_ZT
67.  29.28 Ontricus
68.  29.45 Infraredlizards
69.  29.47 tc kruber
70.  30.26 Underwatercuber
71.  30.60 NoProblemCubing
72.  32.74 whatshisbucket
73.  32.83 Fred Lang
74.  34.70 DiscolouredWenis
75.  34.90 VJW
76.  35.45 Bogdan
77.  35.93 PingPongCuber
78.  36.16 Mike Hughey
79.  37.21 Natanael
80.  37.24 Neb
81.  38.57 abhijat
82.  39.13 Liam Wadek
82.  39.13 skewby_cuber
84.  40.26 Julio974
85.  41.85 SpiFunTastic
86.  43.16 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  44.06 BleachedTurtle
88.  46.30 Turbo TPS
89.  46.41 Lewis
90.  48.50 DonovanTheCool
91.  49.55 Dylan Swarts
92.  50.04 InlandEmpireCuber
93.  50.11 markdlei
94.  56.03 taco_schell
95.  56.49 Billybong378
96.  56.57 Brayden Adams
97.  57.25 abunickabhi
98.  1:07.24 Isaac Latta
99.  1:14.93 Jacck
100.  1:17.52 pizzacrust
101.  1:24.91 Axel Lönnstedt
102.  2:05.86 MJCuber05


*Skewb*(124)
1.  2.87 Cubeology
2.  3.07 BradyCubes08
3.  3.51 RileyN23


Spoiler



4.  3.78 asacuber
4.  3.78 bhoffman492
6.  3.83 riz3ndrr
7.  3.84 MrKuba600
8.  3.88 [email protected]
9.  3.93 sascholeks
9.  3.93 NewoMinx
11.  4.03 JackPfeifer
12.  4.29 MLGCubez
13.  4.37 TipsterTrickster
14.  4.44 Kylegadj
15.  4.62 Sameer Aggarwal
16.  4.63 Magdamini
17.  4.65 OriginalUsername
18.  4.66 Sean Hartman
19.  4.69 u Cube
20.  4.75 DhruvA
21.  4.82 Legomanz
22.  4.84 thecubingwizard
23.  4.85 2016LAIL01
24.  4.88 Zeke Mackay
25.  5.00 JMHCubed
26.  5.06 HawaiiLife745
27.  5.07 Isaac Latta
28.  5.09 tJardigradHe
29.  5.20 Luke Garrett
30.  5.31 Nikhil Soares
31.  5.33 João Vinicius
32.  5.36 VIBE_ZT
33.  5.37 MattP98
34.  5.43 Alpha cuber
35.  5.53 arquillian
36.  5.61 Wilhelm
37.  5.63 Parke187
38.  5.67 YouCubing
39.  5.96 Antto Pitkänen
40.  5.99 Xtreme Cuber
41.  6.02 jaysammey777
42.  6.12 DGCubes
43.  6.13 Shadowjockey
44.  6.20 PokeCubes
45.  6.24 trav1
46.  6.25 d2polld
47.  6.34 ichcubegern
48.  6.37 mihnea3000
49.  6.40 Rollercoasterben
50.  6.59 NathanaelCubes
51.  6.65 Competition Cuber
51.  6.65 DesertWolf
53.  6.68 taco_schell
54.  6.77 Dream Cubing
55.  6.92 Julio974
56.  7.05 qaz
57.  7.07 Laura
58.  7.17 Trig0n
59.  7.29 OwenB
60.  7.39 sixCheese
61.  7.41 xXflesstosub10Xx
62.  7.48 2017LAMB06
62.  7.48 BleachedTurtle
64.  7.50 G2013
64.  7.50 Sub1Hour
66.  7.53 SashaSvetov
67.  7.60 whatshisbucket
68.  7.84 Poketube6681
69.  7.89 skewber10
70.  7.94 tc kruber
71.  8.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
72.  8.07 niclas.mach
73.  8.08 Cheng
74.  8.10 NoProblemCubing
75.  8.13 BradenTheMagician
76.  8.21 teboecubes
77.  8.26 Fred Lang
78.  8.28 MCuber
79.  8.36 Dylan Swarts
80.  8.39 Cuz Red
81.  8.58 Bogdan
82.  8.86 dschieses
83.  8.89 Bubbagrub
84.  9.03 Ontricus
85.  9.23 swankfukinc
86.  9.31 JoXCuber
87.  9.42 Billybong378
88.  9.45 capcubeing
89.  9.81 SpiFunTastic
90.  9.82 abunickabhi
91.  10.01 Turbo TPS
92.  10.21 theos
93.  10.22 Axepick06
94.  10.23 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  10.24 Keenan Johnson
96.  10.26 Infraredlizards
97.  10.35 nikodem.rudy
98.  10.36 ExultantCarn
99.  10.45 Ianwubby
100.  11.18 TheOcarinaCuber
101.  11.21 Cooki348
102.  11.36 skewby_cuber
103.  11.63 Natanael
104.  11.88 MJCuber05
105.  12.37 Liam Wadek
106.  12.81 John Benwell
107.  13.19 Mike Hughey
108.  13.27 DonovanTheCool
109.  13.65 RyuKagamine
110.  13.98 topppits
111.  14.14 KingCanyon
112.  14.20 Axel Lönnstedt
113.  14.58 Brayden Adams
114.  15.16 PingPongCuber
115.  15.17 Jonasrox09
116.  15.18 pizzacrust
117.  15.28 abhijat
118.  15.56 Cuber2113
119.  16.16 blitey
120.  16.34 KingCobble29
121.  18.29 UnknownCanvas
122.  19.06 UnknownCuber
123.  19.15 Qman710
124.  19.61 Jacck


*Kilominx*(29)
1.  19.03 Nikhil Soares
2.  23.42 jaysammey777
3.  25.68 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  26.30 MrKuba600
5.  27.33 OriginalUsername
6.  30.55 Magdamini
7.  30.93 ichcubegern
8.  32.42 DGCubes
9.  34.31 Dream Cubing
10.  36.00 Zeke Mackay
11.  36.33 YouCubing
12.  37.73 whatshisbucket
13.  39.46 Wilhelm
14.  42.24 NoProblemCubing
15.  45.89 Sean Hartman
16.  47.33 BleachedTurtle
17.  48.21 Julio974
18.  49.37 Cubeology
19.  50.84 Natanael
20.  52.63 Sub1Hour
21.  57.96 João Vinicius
22.  1:00.81 Axel Lönnstedt
23.  1:08.09 PingPongCuber
24.  1:21.42 xXflesstosub10Xx
25.  1:21.51 InlandEmpireCuber
26.  1:33.08 Brayden Adams
27.  1:49.93 blitey
28.  2:09.61 taco_schell
29.  10:28.68 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(24)
1.  3:48.70 thecubingwizard
2.  3:59.96 NewoMinx
3.  4:14.97 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  4:21.74 Laura
5.  4:21.81 ichcubegern
6.  4:31.45 OriginalUsername
7.  4:35.14 arquillian
8.  4:35.47 JoXCuber
9.  4:53.16 HawaiiLife745
10.  5:02.11 YouCubing
11.  5:18.93 niclas.mach
12.  5:42.00 Cubeology
13.  5:42.90 João Vinicius
14.  5:44.77 Zeke Mackay
15.  6:31.89 NoProblemCubing
16.  6:35.99 Fred Lang
17.  6:49.93 abhijat
18.  7:10.33 Sub1Hour
19.  7:20.83 KingCanyon
20.  9:05.10 InlandEmpireCuber
21.  9:17.36 Julio974
22.  10:58.34 EJCubed
23.  11:43.32 Brayden Adams
24.  11:48.50 PingPongCuber


*Redi Cube*(28)
1.  9.53 João Vinicius
1.  9.53 Trig0n
3.  10.49 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.85 2017LAMB06
5.  14.54 SashaSvetov
6.  15.56 Zeke Mackay
7.  16.35 OriginalUsername
8.  16.66 JoXCuber
9.  16.92 Nikhil Soares
10.  17.17 PingPongCuber
11.  18.45 Natanael
12.  18.63 Helmer Ewert
13.  18.82 ichcubegern
14.  18.94 jaysammey777
15.  18.98 Wilhelm
16.  20.26 YouCubing
17.  20.41 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  21.17 Sean Hartman
19.  22.74 NewoMinx
20.  24.53 abunickabhi
21.  25.40 Billybong378
22.  25.76 Sub1Hour
23.  26.31 Julio974
24.  27.73 Neb
25.  28.49 Ianwubby
26.  34.28 Axel Lönnstedt
27.  50.75 OriEy
28.  55.40 TheOcarinaCuber


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  26.08 Ontricus
2.  36.35 Zeke Mackay
3.  38.34 Billybong378


Spoiler



4.  39.29 ichcubegern
5.  44.88 Julio974
6.  46.28 Natanael
7.  46.67 YouCubing
8.  47.92 BleachedTurtle
9.  48.22 abunickabhi
10.  54.63 Wilhelm
11.  56.68 Mike Hughey
12.  1:10.96 InlandEmpireCuber
13.  1:17.14 Jacck
14.  1:17.46 PingPongCuber
15.  3:10.11 UnknownCanvas
16.  DNF jaysammey777



*Contest results*(251)
1.  1629 arquillian
2.  1570 OriginalUsername
3.  1539 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1491 thecubingwizard
5.  1433 ichcubegern
6.  1417 JoXCuber
7.  1391 jaysammey777
8.  1359 Magdamini
9.  1354 YouCubing
10.  1314 Shadowjockey
11.  1275 Cubeology
12.  1263 MrKuba600
13.  1234 DhruvA
14.  1197 Zeke Mackay
14.  1197 NewoMinx
16.  1189 Laura
17.  1157 HawaiiLife745
18.  1143 Dream Cubing
19.  1119 João Vinicius
20.  1103 niclas.mach
21.  1053 Wilhelm
21.  1053 tJardigradHe
23.  1016 DGCubes
24.  989 2017LAMB06
25.  970 dat1asiandude
26.  957 Sameer Aggarwal
27.  939 Cheng
28.  936 qaz
29.  935 G2013
30.  927 DiscolouredWenis
31.  902 2016LAIL01
32.  897 xXflesstosub10Xx
33.  886 SashaSvetov
34.  879 asacuber
35.  877 MCuber
36.  866 Fred Lang
37.  865 BradyCubes08
38.  858 NathanaelCubes
39.  848 Luke Garrett
40.  841 NoProblemCubing
41.  814 Teh Keng Foo
41.  814 riz3ndrr
43.  807 Nikhil Soares
44.  764 whatshisbucket
45.  760 Kerry_Creech
46.  753 skewber10
47.  747 Ontricus
48.  741 Kestin02
48.  741 [email protected]
50.  734 Liam Wadek
51.  717 nikodem.rudy
52.  716 BleachedTurtle
53.  703 ExultantCarn
54.  702 Cooki348
55.  695 tc kruber
56.  689 BradenTheMagician
56.  689 DesertWolf
58.  680 TheOcarinaCuber
59.  677 Logan
60.  671 Rollercoasterben
60.  671 cuberkid10
62.  666 Kylegadj
63.  661 F0ggyB0y
64.  652 OwenB
65.  649 Dylan Swarts
66.  646 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  644 Michael DeLaRosa
68.  635 Cuz Red
69.  633 [email protected]
70.  628 Turbo TPS
71.  627 Aleksandar Dukleski
72.  613 zhata
73.  608 MattP98
74.  602 abhijat
75.  598 Xtreme Cuber
76.  597 Isaac Latta
77.  593 ARandomCuber
78.  587 Natanael
79.  582 dhafin
80.  578 Sub1Hour
81.  564 aaron paskow
82.  558 Keenan Johnson
83.  555 Legomanz
83.  555 MLGCubez
85.  541 Julio974
86.  538 MartinN13
86.  538 RileyN23
88.  537 Competition Cuber
89.  533 VJW
90.  531 swankfukinc
91.  496 SpiFunTastic
92.  493 Alexis1011
93.  492 jancsi02
93.  492 Glomnipotent
95.  488 Angry_Mob
96.  486 thembldlord
97.  485 PokeCubes
98.  478 KingCanyon
99.  477 Ianwubby
100.  476 BiscutDNF
101.  473 Marcus Siu
102.  470 Parke187
102.  470 skewby_cuber
104.  464 Zagros
104.  464 Trig0n
106.  463 Casper A.
107.  459 fun at the joy
108.  456 Coinman_
109.  452 HendrikW
110.  441 Jonah Jarvis
111.  439 abunickabhi
112.  435 theos
113.  434 d2polld
114.  425 Neb
115.  421 wuque man
116.  417 Astral Cubing
117.  413 UnknownCanvas
118.  408 JMHCubed
118.  408 Keroma12
120.  402 colegemuth
121.  397 trav1
122.  391 KingCobble29
123.  388 lego9999
124.  382 Cuber2113
125.  377 lego99999
126.  375 Mike Hughey
127.  373 thatkid
128.  372 sixCheese
129.  371 Axel Lönnstedt
130.  366 begiuli65
131.  361 VIBE_ZT
132.  356 TipsterTrickster
133.  348 xyzzy
134.  345 OriEy
135.  341 Brayden Adams
136.  339 CaptainCuber
137.  337 DonovanTheCool
138.  335 Helmer Ewert
139.  333 Cuberstache
140.  329 John Benwell
141.  326 taco_schell
141.  326 JackPfeifer
143.  316 Alpha cuber
144.  314 obelisk477
145.  311 weatherman223
146.  308 Billybong378
147.  307 u Cube
148.  306 Axepick06
149.  299 Bogdan
150.  298 camcuber
151.  294 blitey
152.  284 Zach Clark
153.  283 Abhi
154.  280 JakubDrobny
155.  275 lejitcuber
156.  272 Ghost Cuber
157.  271 AidanNoogie
157.  271 Antto Pitkänen
159.  268 sascholeks
159.  268 SU cuber
161.  267 Rory Dasher
162.  264 elimescube
163.  260 topppits
164.  259 Infraredlizards
164.  259 Jacck
166.  249 teboecubes
167.  247 PingPongCuber
168.  239 revaldoah
168.  239 Koen van Aller
170.  237 Imran Rahman
171.  235 Underwatercuber
172.  232 Petri Krzywacki
173.  231 MatsBergsten
174.  226 HighQualityCollection
175.  217 bilbo07
176.  212 tavery343
177.  204 Bubbagrub
178.  194 speedcuber71
179.  185 Qman710
180.  175 mihnea3000
181.  170 MikaSmulders
182.  168 Poketube6681
183.  159 Moreno van Rooijen
184.  158 pizzacrust
185.  145 lccho
186.  143 sigalig
187.  142 LambdaPi
188.  140 Elo13
189.  138 Nihahhat
189.  138 YoniStrass
191.  136 Pyra42
192.  129 oliviervlcube
193.  128 Torch
194.  123 Utkarsh Ashar
195.  122 bhoffman492
196.  121 filipemtx
197.  117 Aoden Teo
198.  116 ican97
198.  116 Wabbly
200.  115 markdlei
201.  105 TrueONCE
201.  105 RyuKagamine
201.  105 jackeyguy
204.  102 CubingCrazy
205.  99 Coneman
206.  97 UnknownCuber
207.  92 dnguyen2204
207.  92 cytokid101
209.  91 Last Layer King
209.  91 brad711
211.  88 [email protected]
211.  88 dschieses
213.  85 read
214.  79 Jonasrox09
215.  77 EdubCubes
216.  75 Cubinwitdapizza
217.  72 curiousity2575
218.  70 Cubing5life
218.  70 MJCuber05
220.  68 Lewis
220.  68 One Wheel
220.  68 Andrew_Rizo
223.  66 daniel678
224.  60 capcubeing
225.  56 xbrandationx
226.  54 [email protected]
227.  48 Dale Nash
227.  48 Lvl9001Wizard
229.  47 SpartanSailor
230.  43 Tommy Kiprillis
231.  42 wearephamily1719
231.  42 pyrasphynx
233.  41 WoowyBaby
234.  40 Doofnoofer
235.  38 Kit Clement
236.  36 Theo Leinad
237.  32 Jiaqi Wu
238.  31 matt boeren
239.  30 keebruce
240.  28 mIcHaeL nguYeN
241.  21 Caleb Napier
242.  20 [email protected]
243.  19 okayama
243.  19 Joust
245.  18 TheKravCuber
246.  16 Vim
247.  15 aarush vasanadu
248.  12 OJ Cubing
249.  7 EJCubed
250.  6 Chiggers
251.  3 T1_M0


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 13, 2019)

Really happy to get my 10.000th solve on this one


----------



## Vim (Aug 13, 2019)

My first online competition! Had a lot of fun to compete, I'll do it more often!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2019)

A whopping 251 competitors this week! And the random number this week is 2^5 * 3 = 96.

That means our winner this week is *thembldlord!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

